# IUI - what to expect?



## wantingbubba7

Hi everyone, 

I just came off doing three cycles of natural clomid. Unfortunately this did not work for us but I did ovulate every time. 

We are moving onto IUI in February (next cycle).

Can anyone tell me what to expect with IUI please? What meds did you take? What was it like? 

I had the HSG done and it was very painful for me. 

Thank you and baby dust to all.


----------



## Timetotry

I'm almost in the same boat as you. I'm on my 3rd cycle of clomid, I ovulate but it hasn't 'worked' yet. 
If this cycle fails then it's on to iui for us too, but our clinic has about a one month wait ugh. 
Anyway, sorry I don't have any info for you, but I want to follow this thread!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi thats ok, its nice to have a buddy in the same boat as me that I can chat too. Hopefully your 3rd cycle of natural clomid works and you wont need IUI though. I really didnt want to go much further then just clomid but here goes.

I have an appt next Friday (16th Jan) to find out what method of meds we will be using and how it all works. I'll let you know how I go :)


----------



## Timetotry

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi thats ok, its nice to have a buddy in the same boat as me that I can chat too. Hopefully your 3rd cycle of natural clomid works and you wont need IUI though. I really didnt want to go much further then just clomid but here goes.
> 
> I have an appt next Friday (16th Jan) to find out what method of meds we will be using and how it all works. I'll let you know how I go :)

Good luck! 
I was sure clomid was going to be the answer for us. I have PCOS, irregular cycles and ovulate late. Hubby was checked out and everything good on his side. But I just have a feeling that we will be doing iui now. 
I called to try to book our orientation class for iui to try to speed up the 4 week wait approx. I don't want to lose a month in there (and I also don't want to get pregnant in march). 
Did you have do a different semen analysis? Our clinic said we need to do an 'advanced' one, at our expense.


----------



## wantingbubba7

I had the same feeling when we started clomid, that it would be our answer the first month and so. Wasnt the case :( 

Having been monitored for three months though the doctor told me I have very strong ovulations which is a good thing I guess haha

Wow that is a list of things, has clomid helped regulate everything for you? How long have you been trying for? 

My hubby had one semen analysis done through our clinic, he has a very high count but only 2% morph which isn't great, our doctor said that because his count is so high (175 million) that the 2% morph shouldn't be an issue. She didn't say we needed further tests. What does the advanced test check for?

I'm thinking that because of the 2% morph that IUI is our key, when they wash the sperm they take out all the "dudd" ones and only use the good ones :) 

How come you dont want to get pregnant in March? We decided to have two months off after the clomid because it affected me so much with hot sweats constantly and my moods. We wanted some "us" time back. 

Fingers crossed for both of us !!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi ladies

I had my first IUI dec 1 and was really nervous, but you don't have to worry it is pretty painless.

First I want to say fi you get a negative it is going to be way more painful than your last, so try to stay positive but know not everyone gets a pregnancy the first try.

I was on a monitored cycle of Femara then Ovedril to release eggs.
If you responded well to clomid them will probably keep you on that. I had daily ultrasounds checking on follicle size and lining. Once you are ready to ovulate they Will get you to trigger. Within 36 hours your DH will provide a sample to the clinic where they will wash the sperm to get all the good ones seperated. Within an hour or two you will be inseminated by your Dr. Mine was painless and I had a horrible hsg experience.
I took the rest of the day off because it was really overwhelming, but physically only had slight cramps in the afternoon.

Wish you luck


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thank you Myshelsong that made me feel a bit better about it all. :thumbup:

And the fact that it was painless compared to HSG helps me breath easier, I have nightmares about that experience still :wacko:

I will keep this thread updated once I've had my first consultation next week. 

Wish me luck! 
xx


----------



## Timetotry

wantingbubba7 said:


> I had the same feeling when we started clomid, that it would be our answer the first month and so. Wasnt the case :(
> 
> Having been monitored for three months though the doctor told me I have very strong ovulations which is a good thing I guess haha
> 
> Wow that is a list of things, has clomid helped regulate everything for you? How long have you been trying for?
> 
> My hubby had one semen analysis done through our clinic, he has a very high count but only 2% morph which isn't great, our doctor said that because his count is so high (175 million) that the 2% morph shouldn't be an issue. She didn't say we needed further tests. What does the advanced test check for?
> 
> I'm thinking that because of the 2% morph that IUI is our key, when they wash the sperm they take out all the "dudd" ones and only use the good ones :)
> 
> How come you dont want to get pregnant in March? We decided to have two months off after the clomid because it affected me so much with hot sweats constantly and my moods. We wanted some "us" time back.
> 
> Fingers crossed for both of us !!!

Our clinic doesn't monitor for clomid, only for iui. I wish I had monitoring! 
We have been trying for 18 months. It feels so long. You? Clomid has moved my ovulation from around day 25 to day 18, so that's been great! Cut a whole week of waiting out! Ovulation was confirmed for me the first month (progesterone was 43), but they don't do any other blood work, just let us try for 3 months then move on. 
I don't want a Christmas baby lol. So we avoided March last year and I'd like to avoid it this year too hahaha. 

That's great about your ovulation and hubby's Hugh count. Hopefully iui works quickly for you! Do you feel better after some time off?


----------



## wantingbubba7

I only had blood work monitoring each month while on clomid but my Dr. told me from those results that ov. was strong. 
I'm not sure how my monitoring will change while doing IUI, its all nerve racking. And I live 1 hour from the clinic so there will be much travelling for us I would say. But worth it in the end hopefully. 
Haha I never thought of it that way. I had a friend due the day before Christmas this year but ended up having her late (29th). I guess 4 days later is better then nothing. :)
We've been trying for over 3 years now. Its been so hard. I would not wish infertility on anyone. 
Honestly it has been the best having a break for 2 months. Its like we haven't been "trying" so to speak just been enjoying our marriage which was needed, things were getting very stressful so it was a long hard conversation but we decided that a break was best for our us. I feel happier having done it. Now we are super excited for next month to come. 

Did you end up getting in early for the orientation class to speed IUI up? I hope it works for you too. 
What were your partners SA results like for you to need to do an advanced one?


----------



## TTC First

I have had the HSG and several IUIs and they are NOTHING alike. If you can get through a PAP test then you will breeze through the IUI. I find with PAPs it hurts when they take a scrape, there is no pain with an IUI.

For the IUI procedure you get up on the table and feet in the stirrups. After putting the speculum inside the doctor inserts a very thin tube into your cervix (I didn't feel a thing any of the times) and a few seconds later you are done. I lay there for about 20 mins then carry on with your day.

Don't get me going on the HSG, that was bad.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks TTCfirst that made me feel a whole lot better. 
I just have to make myself relax during the procedure :) I think I'm excited more then nervous though :D 

Haha I will never ever get a HSG done again. hahaha


----------



## Timetotry

I talked to the clinic today. They are going to get back to me about whether we can do the class early. 
I found out more information about the advanced semen analysis- the big thing they test for is antisperm antibodies, and morphology. 
If there is a high level of antibodies then they said the sperm wouldn't be able to get into the egg, so iui wouldn't work. Hopefully that's not the case. 
His counts were 130 million, 40% motility. Morphology was within normal ranges.


----------



## DanaBabe210

Hi All, I am somewhat in the same boat. I had my second IUI on 12/27. I did 225mg of Gonal F shots and the Ovadrel shot on Thursday night 12/25. I am currently taking Endomentrin progesterone suppositories twice a day. Here are some of my symptoms-

Day 7 really tender breasts- sore to the touch
Day 9- cramping, almost felt like AF type of cramps
DAY 10- this morning, feeling nauseous after eating a banana. 

I go for my blood test on Monday 1/12 to see if I am pregnant. Are these symptoms normal? Could these be a good sign? 

This is my second attempt at IUI and the TWW is killing me. Really trying not to over think it so I figured I join a board for support. 

Thanks All! :)


----------



## TTC First

DanaBabe210- Seeing that you are on progesterone it is hard to tell. From what I hear progesterone can mimic pg symptoms. When you take it you have to wait out the tww and test. I have also heard that it can prevent AF from coming so if she doesn't come it may be that the progesterone is stopping it so you need to test.

Best of luck, hope it's a quick tww.


----------



## DanaBabe210

Thanks for the tip. :) It's so hard to not get your hopes up. I am trying to be super positive so saying prayers.


----------



## TTC First

Trust me, I've been trying for several years and the tww doesn't get much easier.


----------



## DanaBabe210

I can only imagine. The worst part is everyone around me is pregnant. Its like non stop someone new coming to tell me they are expecting. And although I am happy for them its hard not to wonder why not me. 

I wish you the best of luck with your situation!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Timetotry
Good luck I hope you get into your class early. Hopefully neither of us have those sperm issues, sounds scary. PS. your hubbys count sounds really good :) 

Hi Danababe
How come your doing those particular meds for IUI and why? 
Sorry I have my appt next friday to tell me what we'll be doing and I'd love to understand a bit more. I've only used Clomid. 
In regards to pregnancy symptoms they do sound promising :) cant help much more though. Sorry. Let me know how you go on Monday?


----------



## Mommieh25

I start iui also soon. Can I join? :shrug::friends:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Mommieh25, of course you can~ Welcome. When do you start? I'm starting next cycle (early February) I'm excited/nervous to start.


----------



## waitingongod1

I'm starting 1st iui cycle in 2 weeks!? Can I join! After reading yalls post I'm already dreading the 2 week wait!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Welcome waitingongod. 
Good luck with your first IUI!! Would love for you to let me know your experience. What meds are you taking?


----------



## waitingongod1

Waitingbubba- sure! 27. Dh 27. Trying for 2 1/2 years...lap surgery and hsg. Came back open and clear..after surgery was not ovulating..clomid 50mg...did not work...clomid 100mg. Worked for 2 months. Horrible side effects. On 2nd month of femera. Was going to do iui this cycle but it would have to be on new years day so postponed to next cycle! SA normal too! So unexplained. ..sounds like yours too...I'll be doing femera. Trigger shot. And progesterone suppositories. ..what about you? What medicine? And what date do you think iui might me?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Wow what an experience you've had. We sound very similar except I haven't had the lap surgery. Did they say why it would stop you from ovulating. That must have been annoying. 

What were you side affects on clomid? I had terrible hot flushes and mood swings.. thats why we have are having two months off before IUI. 

Hopefully our first IUI experiences are our only ones. :flower:

I'm thinking that I might just do a clomid cycle with a trigger shot as I ovulate quite well on 50mg of clomid? I'm not 100% sure yet though as I have my consultation next Friday which our Dr. will let us know exactly what she wants us to do. I'm so nervous ! 

Once i have my appt next week I will keep you updated. 

Good luck and baby dust to you. I hope it all goes well :)


----------



## Mommieh25

I start my cycle in a few days. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Mommieh25

I'm nervous also. But praying all goes well. Baby dust to you also! Can't wait for BFP's all around!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck mommieh keep us updated :)


----------



## Leti

I wish you all good luck with your iui's. Just had mine last Saturday and yes, the wait is brutal!
Baby dust to all!


----------



## Mississippi03

TTC First said:


> DanaBabe210- Seeing that you are on progesterone it is hard to tell. From what I hear progesterone can mimic pg symptoms. When you take it you have to wait out the tww and test. I have also heard that it can prevent AF from coming so if she doesn't come it may be that the progesterone is stopping it so you need to test.
> 
> Best of luck, hope it's a quick tww.

^ wss

Progesterone can give you sooo many symptoms.


----------



## waitingongod1

wantingbubba7 said:


> Wow what an experience you've had. We sound very similar except I haven't had the lap surgery. Did they say why it would stop you from ovulating. That must have been annoying.
> 
> What were you side affects on clomid? I had terrible hot flushes and mood swings.. thats why we have are having two months off before IUI.
> 
> Hopefully our first IUI experiences are our only ones. :flower:
> 
> I'm thinking that I might just do a clomid cycle with a trigger shot as I ovulate quite well on 50mg of clomid? I'm not 100% sure yet though as I have my consultation next Friday which our Dr. will let us know exactly what she wants us to do. I'm so nervous !
> 
> Once i have my appt next week I will keep you updated.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you. I hope it all goes well :)

No, my doctors have no reason why it stopped ovulation...but in a way happy that it got me put on medication. Because it makes prediction of ovulation much easy and less stressful then before.

Oh gosh clomid made me sick 80% of the days. Worst was extreme cramping. Just felt like ovaries were always swollen. Ovulation I was curled up in a ball. Hot flashes. Headaches. Dizzy. Very emotional. Went off clomid for a month started femera. Love it. Still ovulate on it. Did put me back on doing iui I because doc wanted to see how my body did on it for a month or two. But worth it. I feel completely normal on it.

I am hoping only one iui but not getting my hopes up. Our goal is to do 3 of them and reevaluate after that.

I think if I were you if 50mg works I would stay on that higher dosage could over stimulate you and might cancel iui because of it

Let me know how you appointment goes. I am 8dpo. So still about 6-7 days before cd1.


----------



## waitingongod1

Leti- know anything yet? Bfp?


----------



## Leti

not yet. I went in today for a progesterone test. they told me its too early to test for pregnancy yet/.


----------



## Rumum

Hi all. 

Am 40 and have been ttc for 2 years. Had 1 chemical 9 months ago and started IUIs around 5 months ago. Have had 3 altogether.

My HSG was unbearably painful. IUI is an absolute breeze in comparison. Just like having a smear.

I was also apprehensive about injecting but I almost enjoy it now. It feels good to be proactive.

I got a BFP after my 1st round (Gonal F injections and Ovitrelle trigger) attempt but it didn't stick. Shows the process definitely works.

Had too many follicles on 2nd attempt (Gonal F injections and Ovitrelle trigger) so opted for a follicle reduction but didn't work.

Have tried Menopur this round as nurse suggested it might be good to try to shock the body into something different. Apparently it also produces better quality eggs. It's only slightly more expensive. I wish I'd known from the beginning as we would have asked for it straight away for the sake of a little extra money.

Had 3 follicles of good size this time so fingers crossed as will probably go on to IVF if this is unsuccessful.

Good luck to you all. Hope it works for you :thumbup:


----------



## Mississippi03

Rumum said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Am 40 and have been ttc for 2 years. Had 1 chemical 9 months ago and started IUIs around 5 months ago. Have had 3 altogether.
> 
> My HSG was unbearably painful. IUI is an absolute breeze in comparison. Just like having a smear.
> 
> I was also apprehensive about injecting but I almost enjoy it now. It feels good to be proactive.
> 
> I got a BFP after my 1st round (Gonal F injections and Ovitrelle trigger) attempt but it didn't stick. Shows the process definitely works.
> 
> Had too many follicles on 2nd attempt (Gonal F injections and Ovitrelle trigger) so opted for a follicle reduction but didn't work.
> 
> Have tried Menopur this round as nurse suggested it might be good to try to shock the body into something different. Apparently it also produces better quality eggs. It's only slightly more expensive. I wish I'd known from the beginning as we would have asked for it straight away for the sake of a little extra money.
> 
> Had 3 follicles of good size this time so fingers crossed as will probably go on to IVF if this is unsuccessful.
> 
> Good luck to you all. Hope it works for you :thumbup:

Hope the menopur works for you. I had three eggies too.. Go back in the am for more monitoring .. Seems like the menopur works for me though.. But i guess its wait and see if anything fertilizes


----------



## waitingongod1

Rumum said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Am 40 and have been ttc for 2 years. Had 1 chemical 9 months ago and started IUIs around 5 months ago. Have had 3 altogether.
> 
> My HSG was unbearably painful. IUI is an absolute breeze in comparison. Just like having a smear.
> 
> I was also apprehensive about injecting but I almost enjoy it now. It feels good to be proactive.
> 
> I got a BFP after my 1st round (Gonal F injections and Ovitrelle trigger) attempt but it didn't stick. Shows the process definitely works.
> 
> Had too many follicles on 2nd attempt (Gonal F injections and Ovitrelle trigger) so opted for a follicle reduction but didn't work.
> 
> Have tried Menopur this round as nurse suggested it might be good to try to shock the body into something different. Apparently it also produces better quality eggs. It's only slightly more expensive. I wish I'd known from the beginning as we would have asked for it straight away for the sake of a little extra money.
> 
> Had 3 follicles of good size this time so fingers crossed as will probably go on to IVF if this is unsuccessful.
> 
> Good luck to you all. Hope it works for you :thumbup:


Good luck! Nice to hear someone has gotten use to the shots and doesn't mind them anymore! I'm nervous to start them!


----------



## waitingongod1

Leti said:


> not yet. I went in today for a progesterone test. they told me its too early to test for pregnancy yet/.

bummer... the wait seems long...


----------



## Leti

My temp dropped today way too low. :( not feeling very optimistic


----------



## Mommieh25

Oh Leti so sorry. Hopefully there is still a chance. If not this round then don't give up! Have faith!

Sending hugs and lots of baby dust your way!

:hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## waitingongod1

Leti- too early to tell. How long is your lp usually?


----------



## Leti

12 to 14 days


----------



## waitingongod1

Still have hope! Hopefully it isn't going down. Is this first iui?


----------



## Leti

waitingongod1 said:


> Still have hope! Hopefully it isn't going down. Is this first iui?

yes first IUI and I was really hoping (still am) it was my last. This wait is so mean, its an emotional rollercoster.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Waitingongod. 
Thats fair enough, its such a guessing game when you dont know exactly when ovulation happens. Our bodies are such strange things with minds of their own haha
The world of clomid hey, I remember my first month ovulation was unbearable I was curled up on the couch in so much pain and the thought of BD was unbearable haha the second and third weren't as bad during ovulation:) 
Femara sounds like an amazing thing.... I might talk to my doctor about it when I go in on Friday see what she thinks. Glad it is working for you, sounds like you had a rough time on clomid. 
Thats what I thought, I doubt the Dr would change what is already working for me ~ I'm just scared of the hot flushes and my mood swings again :( 
I'm currently due to ovulate any day now and then I want my next cycle to hurry up so I can start IUI, you will be about a week in front of me. Please keep me updated. :D I really hope it happens for all of us !!! 

Good luck ladies !!! :dust:


----------



## waitingongod1

Waiting- sounds good I will keep you you update. Should start this weekend! 

Leti- if it doesn't work keep hope up for second cycle! I will be starting my first one soon. Going in it planning to do 3 months of it so I won't get my hopes up too much. But it's pretty hard not too!


----------



## waitingongod1

Waiting- have you started day 1 yet? Looks like my iui will be on Jan 30! 

Leti-sorry to see you on c 2. :/ new cycle though! What will you be doing this month?


----------



## waitingongod1

Leti- how do you get your ff chart in signature?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi waitingingod, good luck on jan 30th, let me know how everything goes 
Had my appt on friday ready to start IUI next cycle. Looks like the IUI will be approx the 7th or 8th of February :) so excited.
All im doing for my iui is taking 50mg clomid cycle day 2-5 and then im monitored with blood tests until my surge then the iui is performed. She isnt monitoring me anymore than that, does that sound like what anyone else has done?


----------



## Leti

waitingongod1 said:


> Leti- how do you get your ff chart in signature?

you go to ff menu on the top where it says sharing and then get code, pick one of those codes, i think i used html, not sure and paste that on the bnb signature. let me know if you need more help


----------



## Leti

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi waitingingod, good luck on jan 30th, let me know how everything goes
> Had my appt on friday ready to start IUI next cycle. Looks like the IUI will be approx the 7th or 8th of February :) so excited.
> All im doing for my iui is taking 50mg clomid cycle day 2-5 and then im monitored with blood tests until my surge then the iui is performed. She isnt monitoring me anymore than that, does that sound like what anyone else has done?

that is how they did mine. I took 100mg clomid.


----------



## waitingongod1

So exciting! I am going to do Femara day 3-7. ( which starts tomorrow!) Go into ultrasound on day 12. Trigger shot day 13. Iui day 14. I know I am not being monitored as much as some are it sounds like...think I should be asking for more?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Leti, I was a bit paranoid that I wasn't going to have enough monitoring, makes me feel better I have someone else doing the same with me. Good luck for your next cycle. :flower:

Waitingongod, you sound like you have a perfect amount of monitoring to be done :) good luck let me know how it all goes.... :flower: 
I am only being monitored via blood work to see when I will ovulate then she will perform the IUI. I thought it strange that I do not get an ultrasound. Leti confirmed she is the same as me so that made me feel better. 

Good luck everyone. I hope we get our BFP's soon!!!! Would be a great New Year pressie :D


----------



## Mississippi03

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thanks Leti, I was a bit paranoid that I wasn't going to have enough monitoring, makes me feel better I have someone else doing the same with me. Good luck for your next cycle. :flower:
> 
> Waitingongod, you sound like you have a perfect amount of monitoring to be done :) good luck let me know how it all goes.... :flower:
> I am only being monitored via blood work to see when I will ovulate then she will perform the IUI. I thought it strange that I do not get an ultrasound. Leti confirmed she is the same as me so that made me feel better.
> 
> Good luck everyone. I hope we get our BFP's soon!!!! Would be a great New Year pressie :D

I thinkthats normal for clomid.. Because clomid is only suppose to ensure you O.. They do US with injections because theres high risk for multiples and ohss.. So they have to cancel cycles sometimes..


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Mississippi :) that makes sense now. Was wondering about the multiples thing.
Is it not common to release multiple eggs on clomid? 
Thank you :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks. ..I will be great full with whatever, but also worried about the multiples. ..


----------



## waitingongod1

I wonder if it's the clomid or trigger shot that increases chances


----------



## TTC First

There is a lower risk of multiples with clomid. I only had one egg on climbed. I changed to injections and went up to about 17, that IUI got cancelled. My last IUI that I did was injections and 5 eggs.


----------



## waitingongod1

Are injections different then just a hcg trigger shot?


----------



## Mommieh25

I finished clomid yesterday. Now the waiting game for trigger shot end of this week. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC First

waitingongod1 said:


> Are injections different then just a hcg trigger shot?

I assume you mean the look of the injection. My injections were exactly the same. Here is a picture just to make sure you have the same trigger:

https://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl...oCoDg&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CDoQMygIMAg


----------



## Mississippi03

Injectible medications are like menopur, bravelle, or purgeon. Typically taken starting cd2-3 and continued until you have mature eggs.. Then you take the hcg trigger shot which forces you to O 36-40 hrs later so they know when to do iui

My dr said clomid would only ensure I O.. Obviously you always have the chance of producing 2 eggs in one month... Thats how twins happen! Or by one egg splitting. 

With menopur I produced lots of eggs but only 1-2 that actually matured (17+mm) which they can tell from my US. My re wont do iui with anything more then 3-4 but i could say no to that if i wanted.

Does that make more sense/ answer your questions?


----------



## waitingongod1

Yes! Thanks for so much info. On cd4 (second day of 5mg femera) I will go in next Wednesday for ultrasound and trigger prob. Thursday and iui Friday! So exciting.

Anyone know when you are suppose to have sex on iui cycles?


----------



## Mississippi03

Have sex until you trigger... So for ex... I had my us sunday, re calls me by sunday at 2pm to tell me to trigger at 10pm.. So we stopped having sex when we got the call to trugger until after the iui which happened tues am... Then then encourage us to dtd as much as we want for the 24 hrs after iui just for insurance lol


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks.Do you always have iui 2 days after trigger? Maybe I'll trigger sooner than. I usually on my own ovulate on day 14. When do you think they will have me trigger. Day 12 or 13?


----------



## Mississippi03

If you naturally O cd14 im surprised you arent triggering before wednesday. Id assume you will trigger wed night.. Depends on the results of your us.. Some people on orals though dont trigger.. They let them naturally O 

Every clinic is different for when they inseminate but i think most are you trigger 10pm and iui two days later in the am


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks. Yes I am doing oral and trigger..doc think I may be oing. But still not releasing eggs. He says trigger will make sure I release eggs. Okay well maybe I will trigger wed. Then. Def since my doctors are not open on Saturdays. So frustrating to make your cycle line up with your doctor's office!


----------



## Mississippi03

That sucks.. My clinics open every day.. But they only run iui clinic twice a year sept-dec and jan-april.. So nothing over the summer


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi all, I was reading through and as it seems many of you have IUI coming up and not sure what to expect thought I'd share my experience. As you can see from my signature I had 3 attempts at IUI with the one this month being the only time I was able to do the full process. I did femara CD3-7 menopur injections cd8-13. Had IUI yesterday and today and now officially in the tww. The injections are really not that bad, the menopur stings just a bit but other than that the fear of the needle is worst than the pain of the actual injection. I had bloodwork every time I had an u/s as doc wanted to ensure my estrogen was rising so I didnt have another cancelled cycle (like Aug). The actual IUI procedure was just like a pap smear. I had light cramping last night which started about 4hours after the actual procedure and today so far no pain. 
I have endo and DH has semen issues (all the issues you can imagine) so we are only giving IUI this one go then onto IVF we are both tired of wasting time and wouldn't do another IUI but rather IVF to increase our chances even more. I do hope we don't have to go onto that as I am still hopeful (regardless of the odds against us) that we will get our BFP this month. GL to you all and I hope that all of your IUI cycles result in that BFP :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Good luck praying! Thanks for all the info. Sounds like you've had a rough road with iui. Makes me think I shouldn't get too excited in case it gets cancelled. Do you have iui 2 days after trigger shot for you?


----------



## Prayingforno1

waitingongod1 said:


> Good luck praying! Thanks for all the info. Sounds like you've had a rough road with iui. Makes me think I shouldn't get too excited in case it gets cancelled. Do you have iui 2 days after trigger shot for you?

I had iui 24hours after trigger then 36hours after trigger. My doc does 2 days of insemination and then instructed us to BD on the night of the 2nd insemination. Everyone's cycle and body is different so don't let my experience get you discouraged. My body is super sensitive to the meds so initially when they gave me the standard medicine dosage led to low estrogen. This go round I was on much lower meds and closer monitoring ( i had to go in for scans every other day). I feel as though we gave it our best shot so now we wait :coffee: When is your iui scheduled?


----------



## waitingongod1

Praying-that's so exciting! My iui should be next Friday. I think. Usually ovulate on cd 14. So just assuming they do it the day you normally ovulate on. Glad you joined us. Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join in?

We have been ttc #2 for just over 3 years. DH has major sperm issues so we are starting IUI next month. I'm currently on CD14 of this cycle but if this natural cycle is yet another fail we'll be starting the process of IUI in Feb.

The plan for us is Femara days 3-7 then an ultrascan on day 10 or 11 then will go from there as to when the IUI happens. I've never been on clomid etc before as I have no issues ovulating so no idea how the femara will effect me but hopefully ok!?!

I also had a horrendous HSG... funny how we all did?! Anyway hope it's ok, I just wanted to follow along since we are all going through the same thing :) Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## Mississippi03

Welcome! I dont have experience with femara i did menopur.. Fx for you


----------



## waitingongod1

I've done great on femera! Hopefully you do too!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thanks ladies! I hope so too.... I just can't wait to get started and hope it works! Good luck to you all x


----------



## floridamomma

Hello all! Thanks for sharing as I'm getting my first iui next week and am a. It nervous as it approaches. I have been ttc for over 2 years now. We have had 5 mc all before 9 weeks. Md wants to monitor my cycle and up my chances to sustain a pregnancy. I am currently taking a prenatal, folic acid 2mg,b 12 1000mg, d3 2000iu, baby aspirin, omega 3, and prednisone 5mg twice daily. I'm on cycle day 8 and have been on clomid 3 days. I get some hot flashes. Bad mood swings and I just have a general fatigue feeling. Could be the pred. Day 9 of my cycle is Saturday and I'll be finished with clomid. It's my first time taking these things. Tuesday day 12 is my sono to check for follicle growth. I ovulate regularly and have gotten pregnant so hoping that will continue. Scared we will get more than we bargained for(multiples lol). So hoping to do the trigger shot Tuesday night and iui early Thursday. I am a home health nurse so I'll be running around as son as I'm done. Hopefully that won't effect anything. I've had a hysterpscopy and it was mildly painful but i managed. Looking forward to getting the iui done as this is a lot of work. I will stop baby aspirin and start lovenox the day of iui. Any advice on when to bd. we were going to do it every other day. So Wednesday Friday Sunday. Skip Monday Tuesday Wednesday to build up for iui. Does it matter if we have sex more often? Should we do it after? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Mommieh25

I just left follicle ultrasound. He said my follies were small. I had a few though. So I will go back Tuesday to see of I can trigger. I am so sad. If they are not big enough this cycle was a dud and I will have to go on a larger dose he said.:cry: 

Well, hopefully I will get news on Tuesday. Just wanted to talk to some ladies who understand.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Mommieh25 - I'm so sorry, that really sucks.... For some reason I had forgotten that can happen :( Here's hoping they grow in the next couple of days and all is good on Tuesday! Surely a lot can happen in 4 days?! Keeping my FX for you and sending hugs :hugs:

Hi Floridamomma! :hi: That is so exciting that you are doing your IUI next week - I really hope all goes well, you have been through so much! As for BDing we were told to not do it after day 9 BUT my DH has major sperm issues so not sure what the advice would be for someone with no issues.... You could call the clinic and see what they say. Good luck for Tuesday as well - I have my FX for you!! :hugs:

AFM: I am so frustrated because it seems that I STILL haven't ovulated! Seems so funny as normally I wouldn't care but I am just so keen to start the IUI process and just want this to be a normal cycle not a long one (when I say long it will only be about 30 days I think so shouldn't complain!) so I can get onto my IUI cycle! FX I ovulate today.... it's interesting though because when the FS did the internal u/s on Wed he thought it looked like I would O that night.... hoping he doesn't screw up when I actually do the iui!!! 

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## floridamomma

Whiteorchid thanks for the advice I think we are allowed to do it up until the day of the scam he said and then I'll tell us from there I just don't want his count to be lower something the day that they're supposed inseminate. I hope you O soon. thankfully when they gave us the option to start our iUI my period started that day so we did it right away it's been a whirlwind for sure


----------



## Mississippi03

floridamomma said:


> Hello all! Thanks for sharing as I'm getting my first iui next week and am a. It nervous as it approaches. I have been ttc for over 2 years now. We have had 5 mc all before 9 weeks. Md wants to monitor my cycle and up my chances to sustain a pregnancy. I am currently taking a prenatal, folic acid 2mg,b 12 1000mg, d3 2000iu, baby aspirin, omega 3, and prednisone 5mg twice daily. I'm on cycle day 8 and have been on clomid 3 days. I get some hot flashes. Bad mood swings and I just have a general fatigue feeling. Could be the pred. Day 9 of my cycle is Saturday and I'll be finished with clomid. It's my first time taking these things. Tuesday day 12 is my sono to check for follicle growth. I ovulate regularly and have gotten pregnant so hoping that will continue. Scared we will get more than we bargained for(multiples lol). So hoping to do the trigger shot Tuesday night and iui early Thursday. I am a home health nurse so I'll be running around as son as I'm done. Hopefully that won't effect anything. I've had a hysterpscopy and it was mildly painful but i managed. Looking forward to getting the iui done as this is a lot of work. I will stop baby aspirin and start lovenox the day of iui. Any advice on when to bd. we were going to do it every other day. So Wednesday Friday Sunday. Skip Monday Tuesday Wednesday to build up for iui. Does it matter if we have sex more often? Should we do it after? Any advice is appreciated.

Stop dtd whatever day they tell you to trigger.. Have at it until then. You can start to dtd ahain the nught of iui and the next day.. After that your egg should be a goner so further dtd is just for fun! 
Not sure if you are aware but baby apirin can help implantation.



Mommieh25 said:


> I just left follicle ultrasound. He said my follies were small. I had a few though. So I will go back Tuesday to see of I can trigger. I am so sad. If they are not big enough this cycle was a dud and I will have to go on a larger dose he said.:cry:
> 
> Well, hopefully I will get news on Tuesday. Just wanted to talk to some ladies who understand.

Did they give you actual measurements? Remember folloies grow 2-3mm a day. So you should grow at least 6-8mm by then if not more :) put moist heat (not dry like a heating pad) on your lower abdomen.. It encourages blood flow to the uterus and ovaries which will stimulate follie growth. You can do it twice a day for 15 minutes


----------



## Mommieh25

Thanks Mississippi! I am gonna try it. This gives me hope.


----------



## Mommieh25

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Mommieh25 - I'm so sorry, that really sucks.... For some reason I had forgotten that can happen :( Here's hoping they grow in the next couple of days and all is good on Tuesday! Surely a lot can happen in 4 days?! Keeping my FX for you and sending hugs :hugs:
> 
> Hi Floridamomma! :hi: That is so exciting that you are doing your IUI next week - I really hope all goes well, you have been through so much! As for BDing we were told to not do it after day 9 BUT my DH has major sperm issues so not sure what the advice would be for someone with no issues.... You could call the clinic and see what they say. Good luck for Tuesday as well - I have my FX for you!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I am so frustrated because it seems that I STILL haven't ovulated! Seems so funny as normally I wouldn't care but I am just so keen to start the IUI process and just want this to be a normal cycle not a long one (when I say long it will only be about 30 days I think so shouldn't complain!) so I can get onto my IUI cycle! FX I ovulate today.... it's interesting though because when the FS did the internal u/s on Wed he thought it looked like I would O that night.... hoping he doesn't screw up when I actually do the iui!!!
> 
> :hi: to everyone else

Thanks Orchid! I'll just keep praying til Tuesday, and try Mississippi's suggestion. I also hope you o soon. We'll all keep praying for each other.


----------



## Mississippi03

Fx girl.. Stay positive


----------



## floridamomma

Mississippi thank you! We will get to it


----------



## waitingongod1

Wow I've missed a lot in the last couple days on here! Work has been so stressful. Then I find myself getting more stressed thinking that I'm too stressed for this iui to even work :/ this week ultrasound to check for follicles on wednesday! Hopefully Trigger shot that night. ...we will see what a Rollercoaster of excited. Nervous..and still doubt that this won't work either :/


----------



## Mississippi03

So ive been testing out my trigger.. I got it back to bfn... And then my progression started getting dark again... So i think im officially considering myself bfp today lol after four progressively darker hpts.. Lol cautiously... Because im only 3+5 and last time i lost it at 4+3... Ill be going for bloods this week to confirm!


----------



## waitingongod1

Great news Mississippi! Let us know when you get your tests back! Any tips of things you tried with iui this time? Mine is this week


----------



## Mississippi03

The only things i did was take omega 3, prenatal, coq10, and baby aspirin.. On top of the fact that they have me on progesterone. Fx!!


----------



## waitingongod1

I'll be on progesterone suppositories too...what does baby asprin do? What days did you take it,?


----------



## Mommieh25

Mississippi03 said:


> So ive been testing out my trigger.. I got it back to bfn... And then my progression started getting dark again... So i think im officially considering myself bfp today lol after four progressively darker hpts.. Lol cautiously... Because im only 3+5 and last time i lost it at 4+3... Ill be going for bloods this week to confirm!

:happydance::happydance:congratulations:happydance::happydance:
:hugs: so happy for you!


----------



## Mississippi03

waitingongod1 said:


> I'll be on progesterone suppositories too...what does baby asprin do? What days did you take it,?

It helps with implantation as it draws blood flow to the uterus. Its actually part of the protocol in most ivf clinics. But it also helps thin the blood, which keeps clots away and clots are a big cause of miscarriage in first tri.

I started it the same day i started my progesterone, the second day after iui.. And you can just continue it through first tri


----------



## floridamomma

What's the coq10 for? And congrats


----------



## Mississippi03

Cell develeopment


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Congratulations Mississippi!! That is great news! Here's hoping it sticks. Let us know how the blood test goes :) :happydance:


----------



## Prayingforno1

Mississippi03 said:


> So ive been testing out my trigger.. I got it back to bfn... And then my progression started getting dark again... So i think im officially considering myself bfp today lol after four progressively darker hpts.. Lol cautiously... Because im only 3+5 and last time i lost it at 4+3... Ill be going for bloods this week to confirm!

Congrats Mississippi03-that is awesome hoping your little bean sticks and those bloodwoork beta results are on target:happydance:


----------



## waitingongod1

Mississippi- what day did you get your first positive?


----------



## Mississippi03

My trigger shot was out at 7dpiui.. Then i got very faint lines at 9 and 10dpiui.. Theyve been getting darker from there..

If you go into my preg journal in my signature i posted pictures today of all of my tests together


----------



## Prayingforno1

Mississippi03 your tests look awesome!!!


----------



## Mississippi03

Im hoping its a sticky bean!
Keeping my fx for all of you guys


----------



## floridamomma

So I had it was quite an event you're getting to the office this morning the recurrent miscarriage office is probably a half an hour drive for me but I missed my exit and actually had to drive into the next city and then make a U-turn and go all the way back so 30 minute drive took me about an hour but is actually nice to call my nerves. During the scan they saw one 14 follicle on the left ovary and multiple 12 MM follicles on The right. The one on the left is going to mature they're hoping that a couple on the right will continue to grow as well. They grow about 1 to 3 mm per day so there's a chance I'll have a couple going. I do the trigger tomorrow night at 10:30 PM and then IUI why is Friday morning at 10:30 so this is it I guess the countdown is getting real now.


----------



## Prayingforno1

GL floridamomma. Those follies sound good. Keep us posted on your IUI!!


----------



## floridamomma

I will thank you


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Good luck Florida! All sounds good so far so keeping my FX that this is your month :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Mommieh25

I went for second scan today. He said I have a lot in left and he couldn't really see right.(my ovaries are hard to see. But he said he does suspect they will be big enough by Friday and I can trigger then. So I'm praying all goes well!:thumbup::dust::yipee:


----------



## Mommieh25

Also Good to hear Florida!


----------



## waitingongod1

Yah for you girls! Such an exciting and nervous week for us!


----------



## Mommieh25

waitingongod1 said:


> Yah for you girls! Such an exciting and nervous week for us!

Waiting I agree. But as my RE said. You must have FAITH! So I am definitely letting go and letting God!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Sorry been gone for a few days ... 

Congrats Mississippi that's awesome news :) :) keep us updated. 

How is everyone else going? 

How is everything with you Waitingongod? You should be pretty close to doing your IUI now? 

Me, I'm on Day 2 of my cycle and have started Clomid today. I go in for a blood test on Day 11 and then my Dr will tell me where to go from there :) i'm very nervous and very excited! Such mixed emotions 

Well just checking in to say "Hi" and "Good luck" and to everyone.


----------



## floridamomma

Good luck to everyone this week! I'm nervous I trigger tonight I hope the little follicles are ready


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi everyone bit bummed today. Had appt with IVF doc and she pretty much said given mine and DH conditions (endo and poor SA) she would have never recommended IUI as statistically it's a waste of time and money. She would love to be proven wrong and I hope I can prove her wrong but can't help feeling a bit bummed/discouraged. Cried my eyes out but if we do need to go forward with IVF she is definitely the one we will go with as the consult was really good and she was extremely understanding and knowledgeable. Still keeping hope alive that we get BFP this IUI cycle as I know who the creator of life is. Happy Hump Day to all!!


----------



## floridamomma

Praying that's right! God has the final day! I will keep you on prayers.
I found out that my endometrial lining is at 7.7 as of yesterday is that good?


----------



## Mommieh25

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi everyone bit bummed today. Had appt with IVF doc and she pretty much said given mine and DH conditions (endo and poor SA) she would have never recommended IUI as statistically it's a waste of time and money. She would love to be proven wrong and I hope I can prove her wrong but can't help feeling a bit bummed/discouraged. Cried my eyes out but if we do need to go forward with IVF she is definitely the one we will go with as the consult was really good and she was extremely understanding and knowledgeable. Still keeping hope alive that we get BFP this IUI cycle as I know who the creator of life is. Happy Hump Day to all!!

Yes I agree in prayer too. All things are possible. Never give up!


----------



## waitingongod1

Anything is possible girls! So hard to remember our create is bigger than these statistic numbers they throw at us. 

I went for my ultrasound today -cd12. ...only one follicle. About 20 (don't know the measurement unit lol) kind of was disappointment but doctor said a lot of times on Femara you may only get one follicle. Plan is to go ahead and trigger tonight and iui Friday morning. Lining looks good. Decided to do this because we are both unexplained fertility. Doc think could be eggs not releasing or mucus problem which iui will help with that even with just one. What would you girls have done? 

If this cycle doesn't work will be switching back to clomid. Yuck just had horrible side eeffects when on before. but worth it if it gives me more follicles I guess


----------



## Prayingforno1

waitingongod1-If it were me I would continue with the cycle as you decided because it gives you a greater chance of BFP vs trying on your own (I think this is right). 

Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement.


----------



## Mississippi03

waitingongod1 said:


> Anything is possible girls! So hard to remember our create is bigger than these statistic numbers they throw at us.
> 
> I went for my ultrasound today -cd12. ...only one follicle. About 20 (don't know the measurement unit lol) kind of was disappointment but doctor said a lot of times on Femara you may only get one follicle. Plan is to go ahead and trigger tonight and iui Friday morning. Lining looks good. Decided to do this because we are both unexplained fertility. Doc think could be eggs not releasing or mucus problem which iui will help with that even with just one. What would you girls have done?
> 
> If this cycle doesn't work will be switching back to clomid. Yuck just had horrible side eeffects when on before. but worth it if it gives me more follicles I guess

I only had one mature follie at 18m when i triggered.. My next closest was only 13mm.. 
It only takes one.. Clearly im proof of that! Fx girl!


----------



## Timetotry

So my 3rd round of clomid wasn't successful. So we start the process for iui. I'll be calling my clinic tomorrow. 
Did any of your partners have to be tested for antisperm antibodies? We have to do an advanced semen analysis to see if we qualify for iui. If we don't, then it's ivf (which we can't afford right now). Ugh.


----------



## Mommieh25

WaitingonGod I agree. I will be praying. You're still not out yet!

Timetotry I'm so sorry. But prayerfully the Asa will be great and you will have no problems. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Timetotry said:


> So my 3rd round of clomid wasn't successful. So we start the process for iui. I'll be calling my clinic tomorrow.
> Did any of your partners have to be tested for antisperm antibodies? We have to do an advanced semen analysis to see if we qualify for iui. If we don't, then it's ivf (which we can't afford right now). Ugh.

Yes, DH had to be tested. At least they did yours as a pre req. My doc's office remembered to do the testing when I was near ovulation in my 1st IUI med cycle in August. I couldn't believe they would have me use such expensive meds and go through the emotional process without ensuring everything was a go. Well fate should have it that we had to cancel that IUi cycle anyway, but his results came back good to go.


----------



## waitingongod1

Trigger shot...he said 11pm...big deal if I do a little early or important to do exactly at 11?


----------



## Mississippi03

waitingongod1 said:


> Trigger shot...he said 11pm...big deal if I do a little early or important to do exactly at 11?

Whens your iui?

I did my shot at 10pm on a sunday and had iui tues at 9am

As long as you are in that time frame id say you are fine


----------



## floridamomma

36 hour window so as long as our UI is within 36 hours on the timing and checked yourself you should be good


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Good luck ladies! I hope it all works out for all of you this month :)

So I have a quick question..... When the Dr suggested IUI for us next month he only mentioned the 5 days of Femara.. nothing about a trigger shot... Have you ever heard of doing IUI without one or do you think he just forgot? If so what does it involve?


----------



## floridamomma

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Good luck ladies! I hope it all works out for all of you this month :)
> 
> So I have a quick question..... When the Dr suggested IUI for us next month he only mentioned the 5 days of Femara.. nothing about a trigger shot... Have you ever heard of doing IUI without one or do you think he just forgot? If so what does it involve?

Maybe maybe they'll have you use OPK's? I would verify with them just to make sure. There's nothing worse than not knowing what you're going to be doing in these type of things that would drive me nuts.


----------



## waitingongod1

I actually wanted to just do femera and no trigger. Doc said he doesn't recommend it because you have higher success rate if you do femera. Trigger. And iui. And if your going to take the time and money you might as well use what gives you best chances. But every doc has his own opinion :)


----------



## floridamomma

Yeah My doc recommend iui to me I told him hit me with everything at once I want to do everything I can to give myself the best shot to get pregnant and keep this baby I'm even going to take progesterone


----------



## Timetotry

Booked dh's test. Now it feels real, and unbelievable, and scary, and sad that clomid wasn't enough. Worried about the results and costs of everything that's coming.


----------



## floridamomma

Timetotry- so sorry hon. Are you doing Ivf? Some places offer financing and my dr even has funding to help some people


----------



## waitingongod1

Florida- I'm going to be doing progesterone suppositories too for the first time starting Saturday day. Have you taken these before?


----------



## Prayingforno1

waitingongod1-I'm on the progesterone suppositories now. They are not all that bad BUT they can get a bit messy so I wouldn't BD near the time you use them. I read alot about side effects for me I've had a few minor headaches but apart from that I haven't noticed anything. I am fighting the flu as well so maybe the symptoms are being masked with the sick feeling I have. GL hun


----------



## floridamomma

Waiting &#8211; I have taken oral progesterone but I've given many suppositories as I'm a nurse LOL it can't get very messy and the progesterone suppositories kind of melt I guess you could say so they do create a mess.some people actually use them rectally because it's a lot less messy. Some studies state that it gets to the baby quicker doing suppositories but I don't know if it really matters. I've had some side effects from it not many mainly the thing to watch out for is that it will make you feel pregnant some people so we can't make you feel pregnant and you might not actually be pregnant


----------



## Mississippi03

waitingongod1 said:


> Florida- I'm going to be doing progesterone suppositories too for the first time starting Saturday day. Have you taken these before?

Im taking endometrin vaginally, strictly states only vaginally. They are messy as they melt it just seems like a lot of creamy discharge.. I take mine at 7 and 7 so i try to dtd before inserting the second one at night. Im on my third week of them and im soooo over it.. But im continuining til 12 because im not risking it


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks ladies. Got mine in the mail today. We will see how it goes!


----------



## floridamomma

For the last couple of hours I've had some pain on the right side. It I had that since starting clomid. But I also have noticed some low back pain and it almost feels like my period is coming. I just hope that I'm not ovulating too early as my iui isn't until 10:30 tomorrow and I first noticed these symptoms at 2:30 today. I think I have ewcm as well. I don't want to miss the egg! Well we bd cd 6,8,9,10,12, iui is day 15. And we will bd day 15,16,17. Hopefully we catch it.


----------



## Mississippi03

I think the trigger increases ewcm because i had tons the say after trigger and the day of iui.. Dontworry.. The egg lives for 24 hours too..m


----------



## floridamomma

I actually don't really get ewcm or maybe I don't notice but it's a lot now. Cramping subsided


----------



## Mississippi03

Im sure itll be fine.. Fx for tomorrow


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks Mississippi. How are you feeling? Any symptom yet?


----------



## Mississippi03

Not really.. Some tender nipples. Odd twinges in lower abdomen.. But nothing otherwise!


----------



## waitingongod1

I've had cramping too since trigger. Temp hasn't gone up yet so no ovulation yet!


----------



## Mommieh25

Hi ladies! I went in yesterday and one egg was big so I triggered. He said since I got pregnant before he wants to try timed intercourse. So I guess tww wait starts in a couple of days. I wad bummed that only one egg wad big, but after I researched I found out others may be bigger but it us hard to tell. I want my chanced increased. 

Well my dilema is if it didn't work this time should I say I would prefer iui or try timed intercourse again. Our insurance covers iui no problem. But he said it us better to try this way if possible. I guess doctors have their own theories also. But I don't want to spend tons of money on opinions either. Lol

I had cramping, light headache, and chills after trigger. Is this normal?

So we shall see. It seems like everything is going well for everyone. Mississippi seems like you're rolling on te baby train. I'm really happy got you and so thankful that you are sticking out with us too. You are a great encouragement. I told my hubby I'm so grateful for b&b because of the support. Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## floridamomma

Mommieh25 said:


> Hi ladies! I went in yesterday and one egg was big so I triggered. He said since I got pregnant before he wants to try timed intercourse. So I guess tww wait starts in a couple of days. I wad bummed that only one egg wad big, but after I researched I found out others may be bigger but it us hard to tell. I want my chanced increased.
> 
> Well my dilema is if it didn't work this time should I say I would prefer iui or try timed intercourse again. Our insurance covers iui no problem. But he said it us better to try this way if possible. I guess doctors have their own theories also. But I don't want to spend tons of money on opinions either. Lol
> 
> I had cramping, light headache, and chills after trigger. Is this normal?
> 
> So we shall see. It seems like everything is going well for everyone. Mississippi seems like you're rolling on te baby train. I'm really happy got you and so thankful that you are sticking out with us too. You are a great encouragement. I told my hubby I'm so grateful for b&b because of the support. Thanks so much ladies.

If they pay for it go for it. It's pretty much the same. The trigger you and then 36 hours later dh gives sample and they put it in a small catheter and insert it in your uterus


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> Mommieh25 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I went in yesterday and one egg was big so I triggered. He said since I got pregnant before he wants to try timed intercourse. So I guess tww wait starts in a couple of days. I wad bummed that only one egg wad big, but after I researched I found out others may be bigger but it us hard to tell. I want my chanced increased.
> 
> Well my dilema is if it didn't work this time should I say I would prefer iui or try timed intercourse again. Our insurance covers iui no problem. But he said it us better to try this way if possible. I guess doctors have their own theories also. But I don't want to spend tons of money on opinions either. Lol
> 
> I had cramping, light headache, and chills after trigger. Is this normal?
> 
> So we shall see. It seems like everything is going well for everyone. Mississippi seems like you're rolling on te baby train. I'm really happy got you and so thankful that you are sticking out with us too. You are a great encouragement. I told my hubby I'm so grateful for b&b because of the support. Thanks so much ladies.
> 
> If they pay for it go for it. It's pretty much the same. The trigger you and then 36 hours later dh gives sample and they put it in a small catheter and insert it in your uterusClick to expand...

I just noticed you are trying for fourth pregnancy like me! He says he thinks it is my age. I'm 40 later this year. But I want a big familia! This will be my last as they are allowing me to have a fourth and final c-section. Did you try assisted conception with any of your others? I had an hsg with my first. Second happened right after six weeks were up, and clomid and hsg with third.


----------



## waitingongod1

Well iui was rough. Feeling better today though. 

Mississippi - do you remember what dh sperm count was on iui?


----------



## Mommieh25

waitingongod1 said:


> Well iui was rough. Feeling better today though.
> 
> Mississippi - do you remember what dh sperm count was on iui?


Looking forward to hearing great news soon.


----------



## Mississippi03

waitingongod1 said:


> Well iui was rough. Feeling better today though.
> 
> Mississippi - do you remember what dh sperm count was on iui?

They didnt actually tell me. He had two SAs done in the fall that were 24 and 37 million. I put him on omegas and zinc to try to improve it but they never mentioned it. If im talking to one of my nurses on US day on the 12th ill ask. 

Iui is meant for men that have low counts though so im sure you are gine. 

Did they tellyou what it was?


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks! Last January was 63 million so we never worried about it. Yesterday was 30 million. Which was half of what it was a year ago. Doc said if this doesn't work we will have to look more into it.


----------



## Mississippi03

30 million is in normal range.. 
Could have been amount of time since last ejaculation too.. If this time he was two days and last time he was four? Never know.. 
Both Omega 3 and zinc are great for count and motility.. But takes 3 months to make a difference


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi waitingongod sorry your iui was rough :( why was that? 
Mine is most likely in 1 week today eek soooo nervous as my hsg was so bad. 
Good luck !!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Waiting- it was rough because the resident put the spectrum in too early before doc was ready so that was in longer than normal. Then when doc went to put in he had a very hard time getting it in. Had bleeding rest of day. I'm sure most isn't like this! Most said doesn't feel any different then a yearly exam.. good luck! It's an exciting time!


----------



## Mississippi03

waitingongod1 said:


> Waiting- it was rough because the resident put the spectrum in too early before doc was ready so that was in longer than normal. Then when doc went to put in he had a very hard time getting it in. Had bleeding rest of day. I'm sure most isn't like this! Most said doesn't feel any different then a yearly exam.. good luck! It's an exciting time!

Spotting isnt abnormal.. I found it hurt while happening but then it was gone. 
Sometimes i tend to disappear from threads lol im an air head sometimes, if i do, please find me on my journal and tell me how this works for you
Sending you all of the :babydust: possible girl


----------



## wantingbubba7

That really sucks that it was uncomfortable for you :( I hope you get some exciting news in two weeks to make it all worth while. :hugs:and:dust:

Your hubbys count sounds awesome from my side of things. My hubbys last SA he had 175 million sperm with only 2% Morph so I'm hoping we make it over the 10 million mark post wash :/ he's been taking Menovit for the last 4 months. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Mississippi, did you ever find out what your husbands morph was at when they did his SA?

Thanks :)


----------



## Mississippi03

I cant remember exactly.. Ill try going though my other journal when i have time but i know it was within normal range


----------



## Timetotry

Hubby did his semen analysis today. Fingers crossed for no antibodies! 

Question for those who have had iui. Did they use the tenaculum? The doctor who did my hsg used one and it was horrible, that's the only thing worrying me about iui right now.


----------



## Mommieh25

Timetotry said:


> Hubby did his semen analysis today. Fingers crossed for no antibodies!
> 
> Question for those who have had iui. Did they use the tenaculum? The doctor who did my hsg used one and it was horrible, that's the only thing worrying me about iui right now.

Bump


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck timetotry with your hubbys SA :) 
I haven't had my IUI as yet (should be this weekend) but my Dr explained to me the process at my appt. She said she would use the speculum and a "smaller" catheter then the one used at my HSG and that the procedure would literally only take a couple of minutes. Thats all she told me.
Do you know why they used a tenaculum during your HSG procedure? I read that this is an old method and commonly not used anymore. I looked up an image of one and I can see why it freaked you out.


----------



## waitingongod1

Timetotry- mine did not use a tenaculum. That thing looks scary! They used something that is like what they use at your yearly exam and the catheter. I think most done feel to much pain. Mine was a little different but normally It's a breeze. Good luck!


----------



## waitingongod1

Okay on dpo 4 ...had some blood when I wiped today and that's it. I did have some bleeding on Friday after iui but only that day. I am also on progesterone suppositories. What do you think this is? I never spot


----------



## Mississippi03

Progesterone supps can be very irritating to your cervix and cause spotting.. Are they vaginal supps? If so i recommend not using the applicator, use your finger and try to slip it behind your cervix.. It hasnt bothered me one bit.. But it is normal so dont worry


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks. Yes they are vaginal. No applicator! This stuff is messy! Couldn't imagine doing this 2 or 3 times a day haha. Whatever it takes though :)


----------



## Mississippi03

I do mine twice daily.. It is a mess, kind of smelly to.. I made it a point to come home from work and wash so dh might semi actually want to do me lol.. 8 more weeks of this for me fml


----------



## waitingongod1

Haha so funny. But oh so worth it! If we get pregnant I will also do 2 times a day


----------



## Mississippi03

waitingongod1 said:


> Haha so funny. But oh so worth it! If we get pregnant I will also do 2 times a day

Fx


----------



## floridamomma

Spotting is very normal if you're taking progesterone suppositories.


----------



## floridamomma

I think my trigger is completely out of my system. I've been testing on ics. Yesterday was so faint I could barely make it out and today there is nothing. I'm excited so if I test early I'll know if it's a real bfp. The fertility specialist requires a hcg quant so that's next Friday. I'm 7dp trigger and4dpiui
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> I think my trigger is completely out of my system. I've been testing on ics. Yesterday was so faint I could barely make it out and today there is nothing. I'm excited so if I test early I'll know if it's a real bfp. The fertility specialist requires a hcg quant so that's next Friday. I'm 7dp trigger and4dpiui

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## floridamomma

Took a walmart cheapie and it had a faint line barely there after 20 mins. This is driving me crazy.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Lol Florida momma those hpts can drive you crazy. GL hun.


----------



## floridamomma

Praying it's almost test time. Are you getting excited,

I just got a call from the specialist they said I had 11 follicles. 3 on the left 8 on the right


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

GL to everyone! 

Floridamomma - does that mean you can go ahead or is that too many? Sorry the only reason I ask is that my Dr. mentioned something along the lines of if I had 5 they might have to abort the cycle as too high a risk of multiples etc. Not sure if he meant 5 initial follicles or 5 mature ones etc?!?! Anyway I was just wondering if this is the same sort of thing? Sorry seem so clueless!!


----------



## floridamomma

It's my first too! I'm actually scared now. I don't want to be alexis + 11. They knew and they went ahead with the cycle.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

LOL! Well I'm sure it's all fine then!! I think my Dr. is just very anti-multiples (if it can be helped) even though just a small chance but who knows....I could have easily have misunderstood him! It's definitely a learning process!! GL... how long until you can test?


----------



## Mommieh25

Florida did you know the size of them all. I had allot on my left but he never gave measurements just said only one he thought would fertilize. But I've been researching and some have gotten pregnant from smaller ones. So that may not even be a factor for you. you may have multiples.


----------



## floridamomma

They were all at least 12 mm. And that was three days before the IUI. Someone else I know that I'm pregnant with twins none of hers were over 13 so yeah I'm just a little nervous. But I'll be glad just to be pregnant just the same.


----------



## Mississippi03

Jesus if you had that many mature eggs id be concerned.. The dr shouldnt have did the iui.. As much as you want it that is very risky


----------



## Prayingforno1

floridamomma said:


> Praying it's almost test time. Are you getting excited,
> 
> I just got a call from the specialist they said I had 11 follicles. 3 on the left 8 on the right

Not excited at all Florida. Pretty sure AF is ready to show and the only thing that may be delaying her are the progesterone suppositories I am on. I took a hpt on sunday but it was BFN (11dpiui) :(. I am not going to take another hpt but if no AF by Friday I will do the beta and move on from there. 

Wow you have alot of follies. What medication were you on? I only had 1 that was mature. I read that they cancel cycles if there are too many follies due to increased health risk but hoping and praying it all works out for you. GL in your tww hun


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> They were all at least 12 mm. And that was three days before the IUI. Someone else I know that I'm pregnant with twins none of hers were over 13 so yeah I'm just a little nervous. But I'll be glad just to be pregnant just the same.

Wow!


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> They were all at least 12 mm. And that was three days before the IUI. Someone else I know that I'm pregnant with twins none of hers were over 13 so yeah I'm just a little nervous. But I'll be glad just to be pregnant just the same.

That's what I researched. I had a lot of smaller ones on my left. So you know anything us possible. If you have them they will be smothered in love I'm sure.


----------



## Timetotry

wantingbubba7 said:


> Good luck timetotry with your hubbys SA :)
> I haven't had my IUI as yet (should be this weekend) but my Dr explained to me the process at my appt. She said she would use the speculum and a "smaller" catheter then the one used at my HSG and that the procedure would literally only take a couple of minutes. Thats all she told me.
> Do you know why they used a tenaculum during your HSG procedure? I read that this is an old method and commonly not used anymore. I looked up an image of one and I can see why it freaked you out.

Thanks Ladies! 
Phew, I don't ever want to feel that horrible pain again. It was a torture device I swear! The Dr that did my hsg (not my RE) said my cervix was 'bouncing around' so he needed to grab it and hold it in place to insert the catheter. I instantly got hot flashes and waves of nausea when he did it. I told my RE after and she didn't sound impressed, she said there were other ways he could have positioned the catheter so that he wouldn't have to clamp my cervix. Ugh. I think the one they used was the piercing type too, I bleed A LOT afterwards. 

One the positive side of things, all tests came back and we are good candidates for iui! Wohoo!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Timetotry - OMG, that sounds horrific!! I thought my experience was bad but your one tops it!! I am slightly concerned with the IUI procedure hurting as my uterus is severely retroverted which is I think what caused the problem with my HSG as she couldn't get the catheter in far enough/ properly so could only get the dye in one side. Then randomly when I had my pap test about 6 months later the trainee dr.(sorry can't for the life of me remember what they are called when they have completed their degree but just training for 2 years at a dr's office) had major issues as well..... FX the FS will be much better since he does it all the time but still!


----------



## floridamomma

Timetotry that happened to me when I had a hysteroscopy it was the worst thing I've ever been through it's not like I was literally being tortured the doctor kept apologizing but I think I was in pain for like three days. 
White orchid- it wasn't too bad for me as the catheter that uses very very small but some people have had some uncomfortable experience.
Afm- I have to admit I am a little taken aback that they would allow me to do the IUi with so many follicles. the main reason I'm surprised actually whenever the scan they saw four or five on the right side and only one on the left so it was maybe five or six so I wasn't so concerned, but now I'm being told that I had 11 follicles total. I just don't want to be put in danger I'm just going to pray that if I have multiple there's no more then my body can handle. If I'd had known there were 11 I probably would've questioned the doctor and make sure that this will say for me. But I literally was told is at about 3 PM yesterday


----------



## Mommieh25

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Timetotry - OMG, that sounds horrific!! I thought my experience was bad but your one tops it!! I am slightly concerned with the IUI procedure hurting as my uterus is severely retroverted which is I think what caused the problem with my HSG as she couldn't get the catheter in far enough/ properly so could only get the dye in one side. Then randomly when I had my pap test about 6 months later the trainee dr.(sorry can't for the life of me remember what they are called when they have completed their degree but just training for 2 years at a dr's office) had major issues as well..... FX the FS will be much better since he does it all the time but still!

Mine is extremely retroverted also. Caused problems during my hsg. But re said it shouldn't effect an iui.


----------



## floridamomma

Prayingforno1 said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Praying it's almost test time. Are you getting excited,
> 
> I just got a call from the specialist they said I had 11 follicles. 3 on the left 8 on the right
> 
> Not excited at all Florida. Pretty sure AF is ready to show and the only thing that may be delaying her are the progesterone suppositories I am on. I took a hpt on sunday but it was BFN (11dpiui) :(. I am not going to take another hpt but if no AF by Friday I will do the beta and move on from there.
> 
> Wow you have alot of follies. What medication were you on? I only had 1 that was mature. I read that they cancel cycles if there are too many follies due to increased health risk but hoping and praying it all works out for you. GL in your tww hunClick to expand...

Don't give up. Your bfp could still be in the way. 
They only told me there were 5-6. But I've still had some pain and a lot of cm so I called and that's when they told me there were 11


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Floridamomma - If you are worried I would just call them and say you are concerned that they did the IUI when there was apparently 11 follicles of a good size and that you weren't informed of that before they proceeded with the IUI and is it safe etc... I'm sure they will be able to give you more info and reassure you about things :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you. I have a follow up appt next week. In going to try to wait until rhen


----------



## Prayingforno1

Thanks Florida. How many dpiui are you now? I know you tested out the trigger so when will you be testing?


----------



## floridamomma

I'm 5dpiui. The earliest on testing is Monday. I usually get a faint bfp by 10dpo. I really want to wait until at least Wednesday.


----------



## Mississippi03

Mommieh25 said:


> WhiteOrchid24 said:
> 
> 
> Timetotry - OMG, that sounds horrific!! I thought my experience was bad but your one tops it!! I am slightly concerned with the IUI procedure hurting as my uterus is severely retroverted which is I think what caused the problem with my HSG as she couldn't get the catheter in far enough/ properly so could only get the dye in one side. Then randomly when I had my pap test about 6 months later the trainee dr.(sorry can't for the life of me remember what they are called when they have completed their degree but just training for 2 years at a dr's office) had major issues as well..... FX the FS will be much better since he does it all the time but still!
> 
> Mine is extremely retroverted also. Caused problems during my hsg. But re said it shouldn't effect an iui.Click to expand...

 Mines the same and other then a pinch and ta of pressure i had no issues


----------



## Mommieh25

Hi ladies. Just checking in with everyone. How are you all today?

Anybody getting symptoms yet? I'm resisting the testing urge!!!!!!!!! IT'S SO HARD!!!!!!!!:test::test::test::sad2::sad2::brat::brat::sulk:](*,)](*,):-##-o


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi Mommieh25 well I still feel like AF is coming. Stopped the progesterone but will still go for beta tomorrow morning (doc requires beta after IUI unless AF arrives before the date of your beta). I toke a hpt cheapie last night and BFN not even a hint of a line so pretty sure cycle didn't work. So onto my IVF journey.


----------



## Mommieh25

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi Mommieh25 well I still feel like AF is coming. Stopped the progesterone but will still go for beta tomorrow morning (doc requires beta after IUI unless AF arrives before the date of your beta). I toke a hpt cheapie last night and BFN not even a hint of a line so pretty sure cycle didn't work. So onto my IVF journey.


I'm so sorry no1 :hugs::hugs:. Maybe this will be your time with the IVF. You never know. But you are not count til the :witch: comes.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hey everyone quick update, I have my IUI tomorrow morning eeeek so nervous now. 
Wish me luck :) 
Xx


----------



## Mommieh25

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hey everyone quick update, I have my IUI tomorrow morning eeeek so nervous now.
> Wish me luck :)
> Xx

Praying for a BFP. A BIG FAT ONE!:thumbup:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Mommieh that just made me smile :flower:


----------



## waitingongod1

Good luck! How exciting for you!


----------



## waitingongod1

Praying- I see in your signature your going to be doing ivf in may. Is there a reason why so far off? Your choice or doctor? I just wonder if I get there how many months it takes for it to actually happen!


----------



## Prayingforno1

waitingongod1 said:


> Praying- I see in your signature your going to be doing ivf in may. Is there a reason why so far off? Your choice or doctor? I just wonder if I get there how many months it takes for it to actually happen!

I originally wanted to go for IVF in March but the clinic only takes a limited amount of IVF patients per month and March was booked (Februrary was not an option as I would have to be on BC for a few weeks before IVF). I live in The Bahamas and have to travel for IVF and due to work commitments April was not a good month so we decided to go with May. If you do have to move onto IVF it will probably not be as difficult for you to schedule and coordinate although I read on some of these threads that some clinics have long waiting lists.


----------



## floridamomma

Praying not to get off topic but I am coming to visit you! You live in paradise!!


----------



## Prayingforno1

floridamomma said:


> Praying not to get off topic but I am coming to visit you! You live in paradise!!

Yes come on down for a Babymoon :)


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Good luck! I hope all goes well and you get your BFP!!! Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Mississippi03

waitingongod1 said:


> Praying- I see in your signature your going to be doing ivf in may. Is there a reason why so far off? Your choice or doctor? I just wonder if I get there how many months it takes for it to actually happen!

Waiting.. Are you testing out trigger.. Or are you waiting another week to poas?


----------



## waitingongod1

Praying - Bahamas sound great! Glad you have a plan too! Are you done with iui then?

Mississippi - my plan is to wait it out till doc appointment next Friday morning....but I bought two Walmart cheapies....I wish I could test out triggers just don't want to pay for all those tests..haha


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi everyone, IUI went really well so quick and easy. Hubby's count was great we had 91 million with 80% motility post wash :))) 
Now currently recovering from a migraine, I worked myself up into such a state beforehand :(


----------



## waitingongod1

Good to here waiting! Now you can dread the 2ww with us...


----------



## Mississippi03

waitingongod1 said:


> Praying - Bahamas sound great! Glad you have a plan too! Are you done with iui then?
> 
> Mississippi - my plan is to wait it out till doc appointment next Friday morning....but I bought two Walmart cheapies....I wish I could test out triggers just don't want to pay for all those tests..haha

My trigger was out of my system by 10 days post trigger 7-8 days past iui.. So if you do use those cheapies i think youd be in the clear by monday ;)


----------



## Mommieh25

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi everyone, IUI went really well so quick and easy. Hubby's count was great we had 91 million with 80% motility post wash :)))
> Now currently recovering from a migraine, I worked myself up into such a state beforehand :(


Sounds great!


----------



## floridamomma

Wanting good luck!! Can't wait to see that bfp. 
Praying I may take you up on that lol


----------



## floridamomma

Waiting my ic was clear by 6dpiui. Yours should definitely be clear by Monday.
Praying I hope ivf is just what you need hon.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks everyone, its day 1 and I already want to test. :dohh: 

How are you all feeling ? How long till you can test ? 
Praying, good luck on your IVF journey :) 
White Orchid how long till your IUI? 
Mississippi how is the pregnancy going?

I had the IUI yesterday morning and by late afternoon I had really bad ovulation cramps :) I'm hoping it means good timing.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Also just wanted to say thank you everyone for being here and sharing your stories, it has and is really helping me stay positive and hopeful. :flower::thumbup:


----------



## Mississippi03

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thanks everyone, its day 1 and I already want to test. :dohh:
> 
> How are you all feeling ? How long till you can test ?
> Praying, good luck on your IVF journey :)
> White Orchid how long till your IUI?
> Mississippi how is the pregnancy going?
> 
> I had the IUI yesterday morning and by late afternoon I had really bad ovulation cramps :) I'm hoping it means good timing.

The iui can cause cramps too.. Hope they ease up! Fx timing was perfect and you caught that eggie.

Pregnancy is boring me lol.. I feel so lost in limbo. No belly, no baby, no symptoms, cant tell people lol.. Its like it doesnt exist.. Cant wait til my scan thurs.. Hoping its not to early to catch a heart beat


----------



## wantingbubba7

Wow I didn't realise that it could cause cramps, well hopefully they were ovulation cramps :) if not I hope the iui was performed at the right time :D 
Make the most of your symptom free pregnancy, hehe . I could imagine the sound of the heart beat would be awesome will make it more real :) let us know how the scan goes.


----------



## waitingongod1

Waiting-I'm dpo9/10 and have been cramping I have a feeling it is from progesterone suppositories though. ..are you on that now too?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi waitingongod, hopefully its a good sign the cramping :) when are you testing.
No I'm not taking anything now , should I be? What is it used for?


----------



## waitingongod1

My doc has me on it from day after iui until I get a negative test at doc office. It's a preventable for miscarriage. Just helps make things more successful. 

I'm not sure if or when I'll test. Af should come Friday. Doc appointment friendly morning to confirm. Are you testing on the 15th?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Waitingongod, 
Right, maybe if this doesn't work my Dr will try progesterone other months? I hope anyway. 
I'm going to hold off until the 20th of Feb which will be 13dpiui :) 
If I can hold off that long hehe its so hard its day 2 and I want to test haha.
Keep me updated on when you test :) good luck!!!


----------



## Mississippi03

Fx for you both!!!


----------



## Mommieh25

Praying for the best for you ladies.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hello everyone!

How are you all doing? Good luck to those of you in the 2ww - I'm hoping we start to see lots of BFPs! Sorry this is just a very quick message as just home and a million things to do before bed but I was asked when I start IUI so just wanted to update you all. I'm on CD3 today so have taken my first Femara today.... Really hoping for no side effects! After that I'm just waiting to get my appt from the clinic for my ultrascan but it will be either next Mon or Tues then will go from there! I like I'm sure all of you on your first IUI am full of so many mixed emotions... Hoping I'm ok with the Femara, hoping I don't produce too many eggs so that it has to be cancelled! Eeek I wish it was simpler! Still I am trying to stay super positive! 

Hugs to you all x When does the testing begin for those of you that are able to?


----------



## waitingongod1

White- yah! And FYI I learned this cycle femera usually give you only one good mature egg...I've seem some have 2. That's why not really a risk of multiples or cysts on it. I didn't have any side effects on it. It is fabulous! :) good luck! 

Is your husband taking anything to improve sperm?

I will go in Friday for test. But at Home have taken one test and negative so who knows next week might be joining you again! Then you will be the one ahead of us!


----------



## sugargully

Hi Ladies, 
I had my IUI 1/31 so I'm on CD 23 and 9 dpiui. Yesterday I had progesterone levels drawn and they said it's above 20 which was the goal.

I take the suppositories and 81mg aspirin. No one told me to take the aspirin but I hear so many positives about it. 

Yesterday I was insanely tired. Came home from work and basically slept for 11 hours. Also, I'm having strange twinges in my left side. It feels very different from AF cramps.

RE said not to test until 2/16 so I'm waiting and praying! 

I've been searching the boards but haven't read what Implantation cramps feel like and when do they usually happen?


----------



## Mommieh25

:winkwink:


sugargully said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I had my IUI 1/31 so I'm on CD 23 and 9 dpiui. Yesterday I had progesterone levels drawn and they said it's above 20 which was the goal.
> 
> I take the suppositories and 81mg aspirin. No one told me to take the aspirin but I hear so many positives about it.
> 
> Yesterday I was insanely tired. Came home from work and basically slept for 11 hours. Also, I'm having strange twinges in my left side. It feels very different from AF cramps.
> 
> RE said not to test until 2/16 so I'm waiting and praying!
> 
> I've been searching the boards but haven't read what Implantation cramps feel like and when do they usually happen?

Please keep us updated!


----------



## waitingongod1

Sugar - implantation cramps I think are around days 7-10... I'm also on progesterone suppositories and it seems to give me lots of cramps so it is hard to tell!


----------



## sugargully

waiting- Thanks, I didn't realize that could also be a culprit for these little jabs.


----------



## waitingongod1

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Mommieh25 - I'm so sorry, that really sucks.... For some reason I had forgotten that can happen :( Here's hoping they grow in the next couple of days and all is good on Tuesday! Surely a lot can happen in 4 days?! Keeping my FX for you and sending hugs :hugs:
> 
> Hi Floridamomma! :hi: That is so exciting that you are doing your IUI next week - I really hope all goes well, you have been through so much! As for BDing we were told to not do it after day 9 BUT my DH has major sperm issues so not sure what the advice would be for someone with no issues.... You could call the clinic and see what they say. Good luck for Tuesday as well - I have my FX for you!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I am so frustrated because it seems that I STILL haven't ovulated! Seems so funny as normally I wouldn't care but I am just so keen to start the IUI process and just want this to be a normal cycle not a long one (when I say long it will only be about 30 days I think so shouldn't complain!) so I can get onto my IUI cycle! FX I ovulate today.... it's interesting though because when the FS did the internal u/s on Wed he thought it looked like I would O that night.... hoping he doesn't screw up when I actually do the iui!!!
> 
> :hi: to everyone else




sugargully said:


> waiting- Thanks, I didn't realize that could also be a culprit for these little jabs.

Have you tested yet?!


----------



## floridamomma

I'm 11dpiui got a faint bfp at 9dpiui and it's progressively getting darker


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Congrats Florida!!! I hope it continues to get darker and you get a sticky one!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## sugargully

waitingongod1 said:


> sugargully said:
> 
> 
> waiting- Thanks, I didn't realize that could also be a culprit for these little jabs.
> 
> Have you tested yet?!Click to expand...

No I haven't tested. I'm going to wait until the RE makes me or AF shows up.


----------



## Mississippi03

floridamomma said:


> I'm 11dpiui got a faint bfp at 9dpiui and it's progressively getting darker

Woo hoo!


----------



## wantingbubba7

floridamomma said:


> I'm 11dpiui got a faint bfp at 9dpiui and it's progressively getting darker

Woohoooo congrats Floridamomma thats awesome news. Pics :) :)


----------



## Prayingforno1

WTG floridamomma sounds like your testing is going awesome!! When do you do your beta?


----------



## floridamomma

Tuesday and Wednesdays test. My first beta is tomorrow. I wanted to wait until I was 14dpiui so my levels will be at optimum level
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mommieh25

floridamomma said:


> Tuesday and Wednesdays test. My first beta is tomorrow. I wanted to wait until I was 14dpiui so my levels will be at optimum level

They look great!


----------



## sugargully

floridamomma said:


> Tuesday and Wednesdays test. My first beta is tomorrow. I wanted to wait until I was 14dpiui so my levels will be at optimum level

Yea! 2 strong positives! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Congrats again floridamomma!!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Well girls off to iui #2. Anyone else?


----------



## Mississippi03

waitingongod1 said:


> Well girls off to iui #2. Anyone else?

Sorry to here babe, hope number 2 is the lucky one!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Sorry to hear Waiting :hugs: I'm just starting attempt #1... Here's to lucky number 2!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Sorry to hear waiting, good luck for number 2. :)

As for me I'll be 9dpiui tomorrow and am wanting to test sooo bad.


----------



## waitingongod1

Waiting- when will you test?


----------



## Mommieh25

Best of luck on #2. Hope to hear something soon!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Waiting, I tested this morning with an IC at 9dpo and it was a BFN :( I new it would be but I couldn't help myself. 

So I'll wait a couple of days now and test at 11 or 12 dpo.


----------



## sugargully

Tommorow I have bloods drawn. I had thought I would have tested but I held out to the end! This was the longest TWW ever! What makes it bad is that this was 1st IUI and my body is being different.

Other ladies said the cramps I feel could be from the progesterone suppositories. The bright side of a :bfn is that I'll finally know it was the meds causing it.

We got bold yesterday and went for a motorcycle ride last night. The twinges stopped for hours and I thought " Oh no I lost it" but they came back later that night. Made me realize I should take more care if I want a :bfp


----------



## waitingongod1

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Mississippi03

sugargully said:


> Tommorow I have bloods drawn. I had thought I would have tested but I held out to the end! This was the longest TWW ever! What makes it bad is that this was 1st IUI and my body is being different.
> 
> Other ladies said the cramps I feel could be from the progesterone suppositories. The bright side of a :bfn is that I'll finally know it was the meds causing it.
> 
> We got bold yesterday and went for a motorcycle ride last night. The twinges stopped for hours and I thought " Oh no I lost it" but they came back later that night. Made me realize I should take more care if I want a :bfp

Keep living your life until you get that bfp. Little eggies are buried so deep that nothing should hurt it that early


----------



## sugargully

On to the next cycle. :bfn::cry: 

We're not sure if we'll do another IUI right way or wait a little bit. We have no insurance coverage so it get pricey where we live. By the time I do 3 IUIs we'd be halfway to the cost of IVF. I have an appointment with regular OB to see about maybe doing Clomid while we decide. 

Also, the progesterone made my LP really long (18 days and counting). Hoping my cycle starts in the next few days. Did anyone experience a long delay getting :witch: after stopping Progesterone?


----------



## waitingongod1

Surgar! I usually have a lp of 14 days. When I received a bfn on day 13 I stopped progesterone. So I started on day 15 then. Just a heads up mine was very painful. I guess it makes lining so thick. But I know some people have a lighter one. So guess everyone is different. You should start soon! So sorry your back on this road. Good luck whichever way you decide to go next!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Sugar I am so sorry it didn't work this time... Big hugs :hugs:

Ok so I have a question - did any of you have any spotting/ light bleeding after taking Femara? I am on CD12 my OPKs are still negative but today I had some light spotting (pink) which then turned red. It was clearly blood but it wasn't much.... Not long after I had super sensitive bbs. Both have stopped now but I am very tender on both side (tubes area)... No one mentioned spotting to me before so I'm just curious if anyone else has had it or knows anything about it. I'm heading back to the clinic tomorrow for my 2nd ultrascan and REALLY hoping if all is ok and the smaller follicles haven't matured then they might do the trigger shot so we can do the IUI on Friday... SO nervous I have too many follies!!

Anyway appreciate any advice etc! Hope you are all ok :hugs:


----------



## waitingongod1

White- I've never had that on femera. Sorry :/ at least you have an appointment tomorrow!


----------



## Mommieh25

Hiya ladies! I've been snowed in this week. So been pretty busy. But great baby making weather.:winkwink:

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi ladles, BFN for me this morning at 13dpo (wasnt a sensetive test) but think that means im pretty much out :( so depressing never had 1 positive test in over 3 years just wish it was me for once. Well into next round I guess.

How is everyone else going? Hope all is well. 
:flower::flower:


----------



## Mommieh25

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi ladles, BFN for me this morning at 13dpo (wasnt a sensetive test) but think that means im pretty much out :( so depressing never had 1 positive test in over 3 years just wish it was me for once. Well into next round I guess.
> 
> How is everyone else going? Hope all is well.
> :flower::flower:


So sorry wanting. It will happen, don't less hope. Big :hugs: and sending you :flower:. I know it's hard but it will be even hard, but it will happen. Your rainbow will come.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks mommieh I needed that :hugs:
Just had a poor me moment after testing :( 
I was saying to my husband I wish we knew when it was going to happen haha then we could chill out till then ..., wishful thinking hehe.
I'm starting to prepare myself mentally for ICSI eeek


----------



## waitingongod1

Wanting.- So sorry I was in your shoes last week! Such a roller coaster. Are you going to do another iui? I'm on cd6 2nd day of clomid. Decided to go for round 2 of iui! Best of luck this cycle!


----------



## Mississippi03

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thanks mommieh I needed that :hugs:
> Just had a poor me moment after testing :(
> I was saying to my husband I wish we knew when it was going to happen haha then we could chill out till then ..., wishful thinking hehe.
> I'm starting to prepare myself mentally for ICSI eeek




waitingongod1 said:


> Wanting.- So sorry I was in your shoes last week! Such a roller coaster. Are you going to do another iui? I'm on cd6 2nd day of clomid. Decided to go for round 2 of iui! Best of luck this cycle!

Will they let either of you do injectibles instead of clomid? Injectibles have a higher success rate? Of course a higher cost though


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I'm so sorry Wanting.... :hugs: It's so unfair and seeing those stupid blank tests is such a kick in the stomach - I hate it.... Here's hoping next month is your month!

AFM: Well back to the clinic and another day of driving for a super quick appt. I'm a bit deflated because after having 7 follicles only 1 has matured... :cry: I don't understand it cause on Monday I had 3 large follies and now only 1?! It makes no sense cause I ovulate on my own anyway so I just feel like the meds were a total waste of time... They took a blood test and I have to go for another one (thankfully at a lab here in town) first thing tomorrow then wait and see what the results are. I am SO hoping I trigger on my own - I am not looking forward to doing it myself, esp as DH is away so literally would have to do it... Urgh I hate needles and seems so wrong to stick one in yourself!! Anyway at this point it looks like IUI at some point this weekend....


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks everyone :flower: it's nice to have support from people going through something similar. 

Waiting, I will be doing 3 rounds of iui then moving onto icsi, just starting to prepare myself emotionally now for icsi though. 

My doctor never suggested injectibles at all... I wonder why I she wouldn't give me that option. :/ when I ring monday ill see what she says. 
Thanks again ladies.
x


----------



## sugargully

I think all of us ladies have awesome can do attitudes. Some people are deciding to WTT this month because they don't want Christmas babies. I say there's no better gift than life. If it was me id teach my kiddo to love life and people; gifts and parties are secondary. I can't imagine missing out on a :bfp: to plan a birthdate. I guess I'm just very eager.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Totally agree sugarlully that thought hadnt crossed my mind ... wtt so I dont have a Christmas baby , if anything it would be the greatest gift imaginable in my eyes :thumbup:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck doing your trigger white orchid :) hope your IUI goes well.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thanks Wanting! :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Mississippi03 said:


> wantingbubba7 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mommieh I needed that :hugs:
> Just had a poor me moment after testing :(
> I was saying to my husband I wish we knew when it was going to happen haha then we could chill out till then ..., wishful thinking hehe.
> I'm starting to prepare myself mentally for ICSI eeek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> Wanting.- So sorry I was in your shoes last week! Such a roller coaster. Are you going to do another iui? I'm on cd6 2nd day of clomid. Decided to go for round 2 of iui! Best of luck this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Will they let either of you do injectibles instead of clomid? Injectibles have a higher success rate? Of course a higher cost thoughClick to expand...


My doctor is fine if I want to do them. He doesn't Necessarily like doing them with iui because of the risk of multiples. He said that would be my highest success rate. Just nothing against multiples but I have one sister with triplets and a twin sister with twins. I just don't want to chance it. :)


----------



## waitingongod1

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> I'm so sorry Wanting.... :hugs: It's so unfair and seeing those stupid blank tests is such a kick in the stomach - I hate it.... Here's hoping next month is your month!
> 
> AFM: Well back to the clinic and another day of driving for a super quick appt. I'm a bit deflated because after having 7 follicles only 1 has matured... :cry: I don't understand it cause on Monday I had 3 large follies and now only 1?! It makes no sense cause I ovulate on my own anyway so I just feel like the meds were a total waste of time... They took a blood test and I have to go for another one (thankfully at a lab here in town) first thing tomorrow then wait and see what the results are. I am SO hoping I trigger on my own - I am not looking forward to doing it myself, esp as DH is away so literally would have to do it... Urgh I hate needles and seems so wrong to stick one in yourself!! Anyway at this point it looks like IUI at some point this weekend....[/QUOTE
> 
> Are you on clomid or femera?]


----------



## waitingongod1

White- I hate needles too! I have yet to give to myself. I chickened out and asked my brother in law who is a nurse do it haha


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I was on Femara... I've heard it doesn't produce as many eggs... My MIL has offered to inject me if need be as she used to be a nurse! Still hoping I don't need it and I trigger on my own!! Finally had some EWCM today so thinking that's a good sign :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Yes I had only one last month with it. Just switched back to clomid. Don't count yourself out though. Plenty of people get pregnant with just 1!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thanks waiting! That's what I keep telling myself - just need 1 egg and 1 strong swimmer and really that's all it takes! Plus at least I don't have to worry about twins now!! ;)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Ladies, AF arrived :( onto IUI # 2 I guess !! 

Hope everyone else is well !! 
:flower::flower:


----------



## waitingongod1

So sorry wanting...what will you be doing for iui next cycle?


----------



## Mommieh25

So sorry Wanting.


----------



## Mississippi03

Yes you are right, higher risk of multiples with menopur but they should be monitoring you better. I only had one potentially two mature egss when i triggered.. And im preggo with one wee babe! 

The difference is clomid and femara only ensure you ovulate.. They dont stim to produce more. So i guess it depends what your preference is


----------



## wantingbubba7

Waiting, Ive decided to do the 2nd month as just the clomid cycle and then ask if i can change it up for the 3rd month :)


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Well the deed is done! IUI went well. The Dr was a little confusing about DH's count because I'm sure he said it was just under 10 million (I thought he said 8) but then he said that he wasn't worried though because the volume was so good so his post wash count was 8.8million! Anyway he was happy about that as was I as that is more than double his last SA Of course he had issues getting my cervix to open which meant a little more discomfort to me but over all it really wasn't that bad.... Like having a pap/smear test with a little stinging from the catheter and a little extra pain cause of my cervix but it was over with so quickly! 

I'm so tired though and so relieved that I don't have to do anymore driving! 1500km in 1 week just for these appt's! Now I just have to try and forget about things and see what happens in 2 weeks! Hugs ladies....


----------



## Mississippi03

Fx whiteorchid!


----------



## waitingongod1

White-yah! Bet your exhausted!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thanks ladies!!

Waiting - I am SUPER exhausted!! Just waiting for DS's bedtime then I think I will be right behind him!!!


----------



## Mommieh25

So happy for you. Can't wait to hear your good news.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck White Orchid :) 

Mississippi how did your first scan go ? :thumbup:


----------



## waitingongod1

Wanting- when is your scan for follicles? Mine is Thursday! Can't wait to see how many!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Waiting, My doctor doesn't scan for follicles, she just monitors me by blood work to see when I am ovulating, once i surge she performs the IUI. 
My first blood test is day 11 (im day 5 atm) of my cycle which is next Tuesday. 
Is it normal not to be checked for follicles, I feel as though she could do more. :( 
Hope your scan goes well, not long now :) let me know how you go .... hope you have some good follies :D


----------



## waitingongod1

Yes see if they do ultrasounds for them. They measure the follicles and see the number of them. If too many they won't do cycle bc to high risk of multiples. Plus helps you and doc to see if everything is working okay! If you are at a regular ob i know my doc was not going to do ultrasounds with iui. Now I am with a fs


----------



## Mommieh25

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi Waiting, My doctor doesn't scan for follicles, she just monitors me by blood work to see when I am ovulating, once i surge she performs the IUI.
> My first blood test is day 11 (im day 5 atm) of my cycle which is next Tuesday.
> Is it normal not to be checked for follicles, I feel as though she could do more. :(
> Hope your scan goes well, not long now :) let me know how you go .... hope you have some good follies :D

Maybe you can ask.


----------



## waitingongod1

Can't believe today's ultrasound with clomid. I have 10 mature follicules! Will trigger Saturday night and iui Monday!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Wow that is awesome :) excited for you :happydance:
They were not worried there was too many?


----------



## waitingongod1

No I was surprised too! With femera last month I only had 1!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Super excited for you - what a turn around clomid has done for you. 
:dust: to you!!!


----------



## Mississippi03

waitingongod1 said:


> Can't believe today's ultrasound with clomid. I have 10 mature follicules! Will trigger Saturday night and iui Monday!




wantingbubba7 said:


> Wow that is awesome :) excited for you :happydance:
> They were not worried there was too many?

Im really surprised by these doctors that do iui with that many follies on clomid. My re wouldve cancelled my iui if there was more then three. Mind you im in canada.. But im surprised because it is risky. Then again, better odds for you! Fx for safe and healthy!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Every Dr has there own way of doing things I guess.


----------



## waitingongod1

Mississippi - have you had first ultra sound? Know how many babies yet?!


----------



## Mississippi03

waitingongod1 said:


> Mississippi - have you had first ultra sound? Know how many babies yet?!

Only one babe in this belly! Was lucky, i only had one mature egg though the other was 13mm if i remember correctly. 
I had my scan at 6 weeks and have had nothing in the way of symptoms other then exhaustion so of course that kills my anxiety


----------



## Mommieh25

Glad to hear you are doing well Mississippi. Waiting have you heard anything?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Good luck with the IUI on Monday Waiting! I can't believe the difference between the clomid and femara!! How do you feel about the possibility of multiples? With my Dr he said they would probably cancel with more than 5 but it's true every dr is different (I'm in Canada as well). As it turned out I only had 1 mature one but the Dr did comment to me that they can only see the follicles and not the number of eggs...

Anyway just trying to get through the 2ww but not feeling very hopeful right now! 
Hi to everyone else :hi: :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Mississippi03 said:


> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> Mississippi - have you had first ultra sound? Know how many babies yet?!
> 
> Only one babe in this belly! Was lucky, i only had one mature egg though the other was 13mm if i remember correctly.
> I had my scan at 6 weeks and have had nothing in the way of symptoms other then exhaustion so of course that kills my anxietyClick to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## waitingongod1

White- when will you be testing?! I know plenty who got pregnant on just one!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Not for over another week.... AF is due next Sunday so will hold off til Monday if she hasn't reared her ugly face! I can't handle negative tests so generally I don't test anymore but since I HAVE to go for a blood on the Monday I would rather test first than be told over the phone if it's negative!! Next week is going to be a long week!!


----------



## waitingongod1

I always do the same thing too with testing! All though I get secretly jealous of girls who find out 10dpo though!


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies. 
What day of your cycle did you start your stimulation meds? Either injectables or oral. 
My clomid protocol was day 5-9. But I'm curious about other medications. 
I have my iui orientation class this week, and I will probably be Cd 3 by then. So I'm hoping they will let me start the iui cycle immediately and not wait another month!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi TimetoTry :hi:

I took Femara and that was from CD3-7. I really hope you get to start IUI this cycle, I don't see why you couldn't.... I hope all goes well :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Timerotry- normally I took mine day 3-7 bbut didn't work so this cycle we are trying day 5-7 clomid. Good luck! I don't see why you wouldn't be able too! Will be be doing an hcg trigger shot too?


----------



## Mississippi03

I started injectible menopur cd2 and took it right through until trigger on cd10


----------



## wantingbubba7

Waiting, have you had your next iui yet? Hope it went well for you :) 
My blood test is tomorrow to get the ball rolling :D im excited!


----------



## waitingongod1

Iui went well today. Sperm count was 35 mil. Which is big improvement from 12 mil. Last month! Doc said 30 percent chance. Crazy how low it still can be with 10 follicles! 

Wanting - what do they do blood work for?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

The odds when it comes to TTC are horrendous!.... Really it's a wonder anyone ever gets pregnant! So excited for you Waiting - great results with your 10 follies and his count so I have everything crossed that it works!!! :dust:


----------



## wantingbubba7

What great news waiting :) bet you feel way more positive this month. Good luck with your tww , keep me updated :D 

My blood tests are to detect ovulation I guess a more accurate way then me using ovulation tests, im about to ring the dr now and see if im 'ready' yet :)


----------



## Mommieh25

Hi ladies just checking in to see how everyone is doing. Seems like all is well and good news is soon to follow.


----------



## waitingongod1

Mommie- How are you? Where are you at right now?

Wanting- great! Hope you can get started soon! are you still doing timed intercourse or are you doing iui this time? I can't remember. Sorry


----------



## Mississippi03

waitingongod1 said:


> Iui went well today. Sperm count was 35 mil. Which is big improvement from 12 mil. Last month! Doc said 30 percent chance. Crazy how low it still can be with 10 follicles!
> 
> Wanting - what do they do blood work for?

Wooo hoo fx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Waiting, this will be my second IUI. I started this thread lol for my first IUI and what to expect. My first IUI did not work either.
Unfortunately my blood test said I'm no where near ovulation so I have to wait another 2 days to go back - so weird because last month on clomid I ovulated so early.


----------



## waitingongod1

wanting- so sorry got confused. That is weird what cd are you on?


----------



## wantingbubba7

All good it does get confusing on here with everyone sometimes. 

Im day 12 at the moment last month I had my IUI on day 12. I'm not going for another blood test till day 13 now. For some reason ovulation is delayed could be the fact my sister announced her third pregnancy at a family bbq on the weekend after like 2 months of trying. She said it in front of everyone even though she knows we've been trying for over 3 years now. She could of given me heads up I didn't know what to say or do. Obviously I'm happy for them its not her fault I cant get pregnant but it would of been nice if she gave me heads up though beforehand.
I basically had a nervous break down after we left :/ I've seen my brother have a baby my hubby's sister have a baby and now my sister will be having one since we've been trying Oh and multiple friends. If my IUI worked last month my sis and I would be due the same time :(
It all gets so depressing and hard sometimes doesn't it!!! 

Hope everyone is well. :flower:


----------



## waitingongod1

It does I completely understand! My twin sis just had twins like 2 weeks ago and we've been trying way longer. I kept telling her we could each just take one baby haha she didn't go for it


----------



## wantingbubba7

haha that just me smile waiting, good to see you are keeping a sense of humor through it :) good on you. :thumbup:
I find it so hard how I can feel so happy for my family but then feel so sorry for myself... I'm ok now after having a big talk to my mum and dad about things, they didn't realise what was going on (that I've been seeing a fertility doctor for 6 months) I only talk to you guys on here about things.
They thought we were still having fun with it all haha


----------



## Timetotry

Officially started the iui process. 
I'm on femera, menopur, probably ovidrel to trigger, and prometrium for the tww (up to 12 weeks preg if successful). Plus I have to continue my metformin. 
I lucked out because my appointment was today at Cd 4 and usually they start drugs on cd3 but they rushed me in for bloodwork and ultrasound and said I was good to start today! So glad we don't have to wait!


----------



## waitingongod1

timetotry- yah! Good news! Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck timetotry :) hope all goes well, keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## wantingbubba7

As for me my IUI is booked in tomorrow for 11:15 :) woohooo


----------



## waitingongod1

Yah wanting-! Hoping you have tons of follicles for the day! !
Do you have a lot of cramping during this window on clomid?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Great to hear TimetoTry and Good luck Wanting!!! I have my FX for you both this cycle!!

AFM: 11dpiui.... Holding out testing til Sunday (unless AF has arrived!) but it is torture! One minute I think I am completely out the next I think it might have worked!! 3 more days to go til I find out.... :coffee:


----------



## waitingongod1

White - I feel the same way. Positive one minute. Negative the next. And I am only 3 dpo!and snowed in with nothing to keep my mind off of it! Grr


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Well ladies, it looks like I am onto round #2 of IUI....

Quite out of the blue I've had some spotting.... No other symptoms or warnings that it was coming other than I'm extremely tired.... Bbs still aren't at all sore but have had twinges of sensitivity today which seems to becoming more persistent...

Feeling super sad and down about it and I'm assuming bleeding will start tomorrow which will be 1 day early but confirm that as I suspected I did O on the Saturday night.... Urgh... I hate this! Still must stay positive for round 2. This time the Dr wants to do injectables...

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## waitingongod1

white- so sorry. I was super bummed on my first iui, well lets be real I am super bummed every month. I will be the most for iui# 2. It is hard to be positive but being positive makes the days go by faster! How do you feel about the injections?


----------



## wantingbubba7

WhiteOrchid, I'm so sorry that AF got you :( its so hard, you just have be positive again for your next cycle as hard as it is. Good luck I hear injectibles can give you a better chance too :thumbup:

Waiting, I've been cramping the last few days on clomid nothing unbearable though. Last month I had awful ovulation cramps but this month I havent really had that. What about you how are you coping on clomid? How are you feeling after you IUI?

I had my IUI on Friday but hubby's semen post wash wasn't that great :( the count was high at 85mill but his motility was only 60% and he had high white blood cells (or something like that) which can make them not swim as far ~ the Dr has put him on some strong antibiotics as she thinks he has an infection :( :( I'm pretty bummed as last month I had a chest infection and now this month he has some form of infection. ahhh so annoying. We still aren't out so I'm trying to stay positive! Its just hard.


----------



## Timetotry

I survived giving myself my first injection! Wohoo! 

Anyone else doing a combination of oral and injectables? 

Orchid - sorry AF might be on its way. Hopefully injectables work well for you next cycle!


----------



## waitingongod1

Timetotry- what days do you give yourself those? Was it hard? They freak me out haha


----------



## Timetotry

I did femara Cd 4-8 (they changed the days because of when my appointment was). The menopur from 7 until ov (whenever that will be), they might adjust this depending on monitoring. I have to inject once per day, and if I need trigger then I'll have to inject that myself too.
I had an ultrasound today, cd8. I have 6 follicles started, largest was 1.2cm. Most were 1cm. Hopefully they don't all mature! I don't want to cancel the cycle!!

The needle itself didn't actually hurt, but the mental part was the hard part!! I kept chickening out but wouldn't let hubby do it! The meds did burns little but only for a few seconds.


----------



## waitingongod1

wantingbubba7 said:


> WhiteOrchid, I'm so sorry that AF got you :( its so hard, you just have be positive again for your next cycle as hard as it is. Good luck I hear injectibles can give you a better chance too :thumbup:
> 
> Waiting, I've been cramping the last few days on clomid nothing unbearable though. Last month I had awful ovulation cramps but this month I havent really had that. What about you how are you coping on clomid? How are you feeling after you IUI?
> 
> I had my IUI on Friday but hubby's semen post wash wasn't that great :( the count was high at 85mill but his motility was only 60% and he had high white blood cells (or something like that) which can make them not swim as far ~ the Dr has put him on some strong antibiotics as she thinks he has an infection :( :( I'm pretty bummed as last month I had a chest infection and now this month he has some form of infection. ahhh so annoying. We still aren't out so I'm trying to stay positive! Its just hard.

Wanting- I think I am over the clomid symptoms at this point. I had some pretty bad curl up in a ball for about 1 week pain. I hope it was worth it. Now it just progesterone symptoms, which are so dag on close to early pregnancy ones. My nipples have been very sensitive since 1st day after iui and very tierd. Some cramping. I may test 10dpo. Which is Thursday! We will see. 

Any symptoms for you? When will you test?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Wow 1 week of terrible cramps that must have been horrible could mean some healthy eggs being released hehe, I had niggly ones for a few days thats about it. 
Good luck testing on Thursday :thumbup:
No symptoms for me yet :(


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Well I'm not going to lie this cycle has been a horrendous rollercoaster. After the spotting starting on Friday, it continued lightly til yesterday with no sign of AF starting. Combined with back pain (not usual cramps) and a few other things by Sunday night I was convinced I was pregnant and it had worked, especially since I had spotting when I was first pregnant with DS and I had no bb pain which again has only happened when pregnant.... So yesterday morning I took a test and it was horribly negative. Once again I was totally gutted but at least I knew. I went for my blood tests as I had to and honestly as the day progressed I was happy at least that I had taken the HPT as I honestly would have thought I was pregnant. My bbs started to get super sensitive but in a weird way and I was just feeling really off. Off course my SIL & MIL both told me that they thought it was all still encouraging and that it could quite easily have been too early for the HPT (I was extremely doubtful as it's meant to be 99% accurate and I was already 1-2 days late). Although I knew it was over it put another glimmer of hope in my heart.... 

And then last night came the horrible night sweats, followed by a temp drop and bleeding this morning. I am crushed even though I knew it was coming. I have no idea what went on this month as I was 2-3 days late which I have never been esp. since I know when I ovulated, I had 4 days of light spotting, back pain, no sore bbs until yesterday when they were a very different type of sensitive (and still are) and a few other unusual/different things. Even this morning I felt slightly nauseous, a bit light headed and generally just off.... I guess it could have been a chemical but to be honest I would rather not know that... Either it worked or it didn't... Thinking that it started to work but for some reason ended is too upsetting. 

Have any of you heard of Femara delaying AF or causing all sorts of crap? I didn't do the trigger shot, it was just 5mg of Femara from days 3-7.

As for now I'm just waiting to hear from the clinic with the call to confirm everything I already know and to decide what to do next.... Get right back on the horse (so to speak!) or give myself a month to relax and have a break and forget about things.... I hate this so much! 

I hope you are all well! Anyone getting close to testing? :hugs:


----------



## Timetotry

So, I'm a bit shocked and a little overwhelmed right now. 
I have 3 mature follicles (18mm, 17mm and 15mm). And 2 smaller ones 14mm.
I have to stop stimulation meds and need to decide if we want to trigger today and do iui, or cancel the cycle. We have a 20% chance of twins and a 5% chance of triplets, if I were to conceive this cycle. 

How the heck am I supposed to decide?! 
I'm ok with 2 but 3 seems scary and concerns me a lot more for health risks for the babes.

Waiting to hear what my bloodwork says.....


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Oh Time that is so confusing!! I would have no idea what to do either but hopefully you find the right answer for you....5% seems so small but then it is still 5% and you have to truly decide if you could handle 3...

I wish I could give you a better answer but unfortunately only you and your DH can make the decision. Sending big hugs :hugs: x


----------



## Mississippi03

Timetotry said:


> So, I'm a bit shocked and a little overwhelmed right now.
> I have 3 mature follicles (18mm, 17mm and 15mm). And 2 smaller ones 14mm.
> I have to stop stimulation meds and need to decide if we want to trigger today and do iui, or cancel the cycle. We have a 20% chance of twins and a 5% chance of triplets, if I were to conceive this cycle.
> 
> How the heck am I supposed to decide?!
> I'm ok with 2 but 3 seems scary and concerns me a lot more for health risks for the babes.
> 
> Waiting to hear what my bloodwork says.....

I had decided when going to iui that i would cancel any cycle with 4 or more. With one egg you only have a 15% chance.. So i was willing to risk it based on the odds.. But everyone is different! Do whats best for you!


----------



## Timetotry

My Estradiol came back low, in the 400s. They said if it was 3000+ that we'd have to cancel for sure. 
So the doctors were happy with my low number and I think that means that all of the follicles don't have eggs. There was a lot of info to take in, so it's a bit foggy! 
Anyway, they consulted multiple other doctors at the clinic and they all agreed that we could go ahead. 

So nervous!


----------



## Mississippi03

Timetotry said:


> My Estradiol came back low, in the 400s. They said if it was 3000+ that we'd have to cancel for sure.
> So the doctors were happy with my low number and I think that means that all of the follicles don't have eggs. There was a lot of info to take in, so it's a bit foggy!
> Anyway, they consulted multiple other doctors at the clinic and they all agreed that we could go ahead.
> 
> So nervous!

Thats exciting! Happy trigge.. Fx for a great tww


----------



## waitingongod1

Time- I can't help you out much because I went ahead with my 10 follicules! Haha I'll let you know how that works out but I'm thinking that didn't even work. Good luck. Glad you don't have to cancel!


----------



## waitingongod1

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Well I'm not going to lie this cycle has been a horrendous rollercoaster. After the spotting starting on Friday, it continued lightly til yesterday with no sign of AF starting. Combined with back pain (not usual cramps) and a few other things by Sunday night I was convinced I was pregnant and it had worked, especially since I had spotting when I was first pregnant with DS and I had no bb pain which again has only happened when pregnant.... So yesterday morning I took a test and it was horribly negative. Once again I was totally gutted but at least I knew. I went for my blood tests as I had to and honestly as the day progressed I was happy at least that I had taken the HPT as I honestly would have thought I was pregnant. My bbs started to get super sensitive but in a weird way and I was just feeling really off. Off course my SIL & MIL both told me that they thought it was all still encouraging and that it could quite easily have been too early for the HPT (I was extremely doubtful as it's meant to be 99% accurate and I was already 1-2 days late). Although I knew it was over it put another glimmer of hope in my heart....
> 
> And then last night came the horrible night sweats, followed by a temp drop and bleeding this morning. I am crushed even though I knew it was coming. I have no idea what went on this month as I was 2-3 days late which I have never been esp. since I know when I ovulated, I had 4 days of light spotting, back pain, no sore bbs until yesterday when they were a very different type of sensitive (and still are) and a few other unusual/different things. Even this morning I felt slightly nauseous, a bit light headed and generally just off.... I guess it could have been a chemical but to be honest I would rather not know that... Either it worked or it didn't... Thinking that it started to work but for some reason ended is too upsetting.
> 
> Have any of you heard of Femara delaying AF or causing all sorts of crap? I didn't do the trigger shot, it was just 5mg of Femara from days 3-7.
> 
> As for now I'm just waiting to hear from the clinic with the call to confirm everything I already know and to decide what to do next.... Get right back on the horse (so to speak!) or give myself a month to relax and have a break and forget about things.... I hate this so much!
> 
> I hope you are all well! Anyone getting close to testing? :hugs:

I'm so sorry :/ this is such a roller coaster and all these hormones from medicine don't help! I took femera. Did make cycle shorter but just because it moved my ovulation to day 14 instead of 17/18. Lp still stayed at 14 days. 
I think I will be testing this weekend! Dpo10 tomorrow. ..not too of high hopes though. Right now at least tomorrow could be another story. Doc appointment Monday. 

Do you think you're going to take a break? I have one more iui to do. I'm exhausted...deciding to take a break or just get it over with.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Good luck Time! That's so exciting :) Sending you lots of :dust:

I've decided to try again... If this one doesn't work then maybe a break after that. We're only doing 3 cycles anyway so will see.... So it's back on my 6 hour journey tomorrow to start IUI #2.... This month though we're using injectables! Eeek should be interesting!

Good luck with the testing - here's hoping you get that BFP! x


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks Ladies! 

Orchid - do you know which injectables? Have you given yourself injections before? 
6 hrs is quite a trek! GL tomorrow!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

It will be Gonadotropin and no I have never injected myself before! Definitely not looking forward to it but just hoping I can handle it...

Have any of you taken that? Any advice, side effects etc? I really REALLY just want this cycle to work and to have my Christmas baby....


----------



## Timetotry

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> It will be Gonadotropin and no I have never injected myself before! Definitely not looking forward to it but just hoping I can handle it...
> 
> Have any of you taken that? Any advice, side effects etc? I really REALLY just want this cycle to work and to have my Christmas baby....

I did Menopur which I think is a brand of gonadotropin. The needle itself us pretty small so it didn't hurt to puncture the skin, but I found the first time was more the mental side that I struggled with! It's hard to give yourself a needle! I did find that the meds burnt a little when injecting but it was very brief and went away immediately after. 
I had no side effects, other then a small bruise at one injection site. I did have a higher number of follicles, but that was most likely due to my PCOS (my day 3 ultrasound showed almost 30 antral follicles). 
Once you get past the first needle, you'll be okay!


----------



## wantingbubba7

So sorry its been hard round for you Whiteorchid sounds like you went through allot :( good luck for your next round !!!
Glad your iui wasnt cancelled Timetotry you've been counting down for this :) good luck.
Waiting - good luck testing this weekend I have a great feeling for you!!!
As for me 6dpiui today soooooo counting down till I test....


----------



## waitingongod1

I can't bring myself to test haha this always happens I count down to 10dpo and it's unbearable and then when I get there I freak out and can't test. Oh well we will find out Monday for sure at doctor. Good luck wanting when will you test! ?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Haha I know the feeling..... do you think you have symptoms?
Probably test this time next week for me :)


----------



## waitingongod1

A lot of symptoms... Really sore boobs...dpiui7 horrible cramps and leg aches all day...today 10dpoiui a little nauseous when hungry and some like af cramps....but all is probably because of progesterone suppositories...those things go are so tricky with syptoms..too much like pregnancy.. my temp is still high but it usually is now...good luck with testing!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Well hopefully it's not cause of progesterone then and its pregnancy symptoms :)))):flower::winkwink:


----------



## Timetotry

waitingongod1 said:


> Time- I can't help you out much because I went ahead with my 10 follicules! Haha I'll let you know how that works out but I'm thinking that didn't even work. Good luck. Glad you don't have to cancel!

Just curious, what were the sizes of your 10 follicles? Do you have PCOS? 

How long did you ladies cramp after your iui?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I cramped for a couple of days - nothing major but enough to notice... How are you doing?


----------



## Timetotry

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> I cramped for a couple of days - nothing major but enough to notice... How are you doing?

Soooooooo sore. Predominantly on the right where I had 3 mature follicles. I don't feel anything on the left so I'm hoping the 2 potential ones there aren't doing anything!! 
I twisted at my waist doing something and had a sharp stabbing pain. 
I'm just hanging out on the couch all day. 
Might attempt so simple yoga poses, see if anything can help relieve the discomfort. 

My iui was okay. A little difficult to get the catheter in but they didn't need to use the tenaculum thank goodness!! 

How are you doing orchid? Are you into a new cycle? Do they make you take a cycle off between iuis?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I had the same problem with the catheter and I read that if they have issues it can cause a bit more cramping. I was definitely pretty sore the day of the procedure and I think maybe 2 days after but nothing major and not as bad as you are having. FX it's a good sign!! :)

I started round 2 yesterday by taking my first Femara. Have to take them days 3-7 then start with the injectable hormones on day 5 (tomorrow) and take them days 5, 7 and 9. Then back to the clinic on day 10 to see how I responded to everything.... If it doesn't work this cycle I think I will take a break next month as the driving alone to the clinic is exhausting (6 hr round trip for a super quick appt!). This morning I felt nauseous so not sure if thats from the Fermara or something else but I am definitely tired today so just trying to take it fairly easy..

Look after yourself Time and hello to everyone else :hi:


----------



## waitingongod1

Timetotry said:


> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> Time- I can't help you out much because I went ahead with my 10 follicules! Haha I'll let you know how that works out but I'm thinking that didn't even work. Good luck. Glad you don't have to cancel!
> 
> Just curious, what were the sizes of your 10 follicles? Do you have PCOS?
> 
> How long did you ladies cramp after your iui?Click to expand...


They were all 15-20 3 days before iui. No pcos. Unexplained fertility. And I had a lot of cramping they day of and next day then each day got better. More of ovulation cramping I think


----------



## waitingongod1

Guess 10 follicules doesn't equal success iui#2 failed. Negative today on dpiui11 migraine today which I always get and temp drop...should get af in a few days...we will do iui number 3 but this is the end of our road. We are done after this....


----------



## wantingbubba7

I'm so sorry Waiting :( I really wish it worked for you this month!!! You aren't out till AF shows though.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Waiting - I'm sorry about your negative test... How is your temp today? Have you started to bleed?

Obviously I don't want to give you any false hope as it is especially hard when you get let down time and time again in one cycle, but I agree with Wanting that it isn't over until you start bleeding or perhaps have a negative test at 14dpiui.... 

The one thing I learned from my last cycle is even though you know your own body, the hormones and drugs can really mess things up so it's impossible to really know what's happening until you properly start to bleed, have a continued temp drop and negative tests later on... I really hope for your sake it was just too early but I am thinking of you as I understand how heartbreaking it is... Sending big hugs :hugs:

AFM: Well I survived my first injection last night and the nurse was totally right - it was so easy, not painful and just fine but still I felt very proud of myself regardless!! It's the small things in life! I hope you are all well x


----------



## waitingongod1

Way to go white- should be proud with injection! Temp did go back up and rise but not reading into it. Tomorrow will be dpo14 and I will take a test at doctors in the morning. Feel like about to start af but I think the progesterone suppositories I am taking is keeping it. More news tomorrow with hopefully a new plan


----------



## Timetotry

Waiting- sorry about your negative. Hopefully the doctors office will have better results ;) my clinic won't test until 18 days past iui, so maybe a late test will work out for you! 

Orchid- good job with the injection! The first one is the hardest mentally, but they really aren't that bad. I would rather take an injection the these darn progesterone suppositories ugh. GL with you next injection!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

How did you get on today Waiting?

Time - Do you know why they wait until 18 days? Seems super late and I would imagine if it hadn't worked you would have started to bleed by then but did they say why? The reason I'm curious is because I was 2-3 days late this past cycle so I am wondering if that is actually normal? 

:Hi: to everyone else! x


----------



## Timetotry

I think because of the progesterone suppositories. They said that a might not get a period on my own while on them. I think I'm on a high dose of them. 
Mind you, they also said that even if I get a period they will do a bhcg on day 18th, because they have had patients that came back positive even after bleeding. 
They told me not to take a urine preg until 14 days because of the trigger shot, so I don't get a false pos.

Did you take progesterone?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Ok that totally makes sense! No I didn't take progesterone or do the trigger shot as I triggered on my own.... Will see what happens this month!


----------



## waitingongod1

White- Have the considered trigger shot, just so you have the best timing? Then you don't have to go with when you get a positive OPK. Or my doc thought I was ovulating but not releasing eggs and the trigger shot would garuntee releasing of eggs... just thoughts.. not like anyone of them worked out of me though haha.. on to IUI # 3 after doc appointment today. This will be my last one. Fingers crossed.. but getting closer to accepting this might not work, and that we may just receive a child in another way. Praying for understanding though. 

And yes I do have to stop progesterone suppositories to induce AF, Usually comes two days after. They are messy but completely worth not having to worry as much about miscarriage..


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I'm so sorry Waiting :hugs: I hope you are getting the chance to treat yourself today, have a cry, feel like crap if need be and then tomorrow is the start of a positive new cycle. I am sending lots of positive vibes for this try. Stay strong :hugs:

Yes I am tempted about the trigger shot... part of me feels like we missed ovulation last month and that I ovulated on the Saturday night then didn't have the IUI til Sunday.... I know you have 12-24 hrs following to catch the egg but still.... Will see what they suggest this cycle.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Glad all went well with your injection whiteorchid :) 
Sorry Waiting that your second round didnt work. Is IVF not something you will go forward with?
As for me BFN today on 11dpiui :( guess I'm out as well. I had such high hopes as on day 8 I had pink spotting and some cramping which has now gone - thought it may have been implantation. Guess not :(


----------



## sugargully

This wait is so long. I keep thinking "where is she?" I'm on our first cycle of Clomid so that might have something to do with it. Last month I was on progesterone and the nurse said that's what caused the long LP. I'm CD14. Usual lengthy is 15 days and no sign yet. The only cramps I've had was not AF style but more progesterone twinges in top uterus area. What gives?


----------



## waitingongod1

Wanting....ivf just isn't something financially we are willing to do right now. It wouldn't be smart for us (both teachers) we will give it a try when I'm 29 or 30 if we haven't be blessed in someway with a child by then. I just turned 27 now. Just trying to do everything we can and let God open doors. We have applications in for egg donor sharing and adoption. So we will see. !


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Waiting, I completely understand the financial side of things. We're lucky as our family has offered to help us out with ICSI otherwise we would have to wait as well, we feel very blessed for this. 
Good luck for your third IUI round, I have everything crossed for you.
As for me day 13 and still a BFN :( I think my husband took it worse then I did this month though. I feel so bad.


----------



## waitingongod1

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi Waiting, I completely understand the financial side of things. We're lucky as our family has offered to help us out with ICSI otherwise we would have to wait as well, we feel very blessed for this.
> Good luck for your third IUI round, I have everything crossed for you.
> As for me day 13 and still a BFN :( I think my husband took it worse then I did this month though. I feel so bad.


I agree my husband took it pretty hard this month too. Yes, my husbands parents have offered to pay for this 3rd IUI. I went to the doctor today for my baseline CD2 ultrasound.. and I have a cyst from the clomid... blah.. will be put on medication for 2 weeks and go back to him before I can start new treatment to make sure it is gone. Good news... I think we have decided to do injections this last month! Pretty nervous about it, but it will be fine... Glad for the chance to do it.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Oh no that sucks about your cyst Waiting, could you feel it in any way? What wil you take?
How exciting to start injectibles though :) my husband and I were discussing this for maybe a 4th and final round for us ... not sure yet. 
Can I ask whats its like getting a baseline ultrasound on day 2? Im nervous for this lol is it awkward at all hehe 
Its nice when family offer to help, not only is it stressful emotionally but financially it is as well. We get a rebate here for IUI which for some silly reason they declined so now im fighting that on top of everything else.
Oh and as for me ... AF is arriving as we speak I have the awful clomid cramps :( i worked out though that if my 3rd IUI works ill be due 25th December hehe any due date is a fantastic due date for me hehhehe
Good luck I really hope this is your month xx


----------



## waitingongod1

Wanting...no I don't think I could feel it. Because cramps are already so painful from progesterone. I will be taking Aygestin for 2 weeks and hope it will shrink it. Cd 2 ultrasound. I was nervous for it being akward. But just me and technician. I wore a tampon and used bathroom right before and took it out. Right after ultrasound went to bathroom and put new one in so it really wasn't that messy nothing to worry about. .

Sorry for af coming. .what will you do this coming cycle medicine wise?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

If it helps I had a baseline U/S on day 3 and I was worried as well. I did the same as waiting... took my tampon out right before. Thankfully I was pretty light anyway but as soon as I went into the room the nurse acknowledged that I had my period and assured me it was totally fine and that they are used to it, so don't worry all will be fine.

So I had my u/s today to see how I am responding to the meds. I have 2 med. sized follicles and 2 right behind them... I thought I was done with the injections but I have to give myself another tomorrow night to try and keep things going. The injections aren't fun, I'm not going to lie, but it is purely mind over matter. They don't hurt at all when you do it... I have had some pain after if lying on the area but honestly it is completely fine. Once you get your head around injecting yourself it really is ok.

Back for a scan on Sat then will go from there.... Hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## waitingongod1

Good white! Okay with your injections do they have do be done at a certain time of day...I'm asking because a friend will be giving them...I was hoping they didn't all have to be 10pm at night like trigger. (I know I'm a baby about me or my husband doing them! It will just stress me out more and I don't want to be stressed out with this last round)


----------



## Timetotry

My menopur injections had to be done between 4 and 7pm.
The day I triggered that had to done between 8 and 10pm


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I'm on Puregon and I have to take them between 6 and 9pm so I've been taking them around 7.30pm as soon as DS goes to bed! You should be fine - I don't imagine it would have to be any later than 9pm.


----------



## waitingongod1

thanks for all the answers! Just ordered my shots from Europe. (I live in the states) BUT I just got a call from my specialist. A couple picked me to be there egg donor match! Which means it pays for pretty much my whole IVF. So no IUI #3, straight to IVF soon! First ultrasound next week! I am elated and overwhelmed! And can't wait to help out another couple as they help me out!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Waiting that's amazing!! I'm so happy for you! :hugs:

AFM: Well I had my surge today so IUI #2 tomorrow afternoon....I SO hope it works this time, I am exhausted from all the travelling let alone the extra hormones!


----------



## waitingongod1

white- great news good luck tomorrow and take it easy!


----------



## Timetotry

Congrats waiting!! That's great news! 

I'm 10 dpiui, I know it's still early but I tested and bfn. Disappointed and feeling very pessimistic. Sigh. I just don't think it worked.


----------



## waitingongod1

Timetotry- so sorry always hate see those. But like they say aren't out yet!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Congrats waiting how exciting.... good luck!!! Keep us updated on how everything goes :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Will do. First ultrasound of my uterus on April 8. Then should start everything. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Timetotry

13 dpiui. Spotting. Bfn. 
:(


----------



## waitingongod1

So sorry time to try. ..it's such a hard thing


----------



## Timetotry

I'm so fed up. Why is nothing working?! I've had confirmed ovulation for the past 7 months (maybe longer but unsure because of pcos). It's been 21 months. I'm so sick of this. And these progesterone suppositories really suck.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Time :hugs: I am SO sorry.... I understand your heartbreak.. I was so hopeful for you. Be kind to yourself and treat yourself to something special. Without being insensitive what's next on the cards for you? Will you be doing another round of IUI? :hugs:

Well I had my IUI on Tuesday and unfortunately things didn't go as planned. When we went back for the procedure we were told that DH's post-wash count was only 650,000 :cry: We were both gutted but especially DH. We just don't understand it - his initial count was over 12 mill. which was his best count yet but clearly they were just terrible quality. So before we even started this cycle was pretty much a bust... So now we have to talk and think about moving on to IVF.... 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Timetotry

My clinic says I'm not out yet, although my body is strongly implying I am. They said to keep taking my progesterone, if this turns into a full flow to call them. My bhcg is scheduled for tues but they can push it up to Sun if need be. 

We will do more iui. We can't afford ivf at this point, we have great jobs but school debt sigh. We have to take a month off between iui cycles to allow my ovaries to recover. So I guess we would be looking at May. 
It sucks, everything lined up so well for appointments this month, I didn't need to involve work in what's happening. Hopefully we are this lucky scheduling wise next time around. 
And they mentioned they would lower my meds, they don't like seeing as many follicles as I had. Which is another disappointing thing, how if there were 5, did None fertilize and implant. Ugh


----------



## Timetotry

Whiteorchid- sorry about the counts, that's so frustrating. Did you still go through with the procedure? Do they give you the option to convert to ivf mid cycle?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

We continued with the IUI as they said it was still worth it but obviously our chances were much lower. I googled when I got home (mistake!) and we pretty much have a 2-3% chance this cycle with a count like that and my age. We DTD the night of the IUI to try and help but doubt it would do much.... It's all just so crap.

Time - I will stay positive for you. I have no idea how it doesn't work, esp. when you had so many follicles but I guess it just goes to show that nothing is certain. It's just not fair! Stay strong :hugs:

If we have to go down the IVF with ICSI route I am dreading it!


----------



## waitingongod1

Right there with you girls with disappointment. Last month I told myself how did not one sperm make it to the 10 follicules that I had!! 

Also I hate it for my husband when he has a low count :/. Also hate it for myself because we do this to our bodies all month and then just one little sample count can turn everything upside down. I'm all ready worrying about our ivf....what if I don't get that many follicules...what is sperm count isn't good because my husband has been sick all week! Ugh...let's just say shopping therapy next week for myself and taking it a day at a time. Appointment at a time..


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I totally know what you mean.. We do all that we can do to get our body as ready as possible then for whatever reason the :sperm: that day is really bad and everything just goes downhill. I felt so bad for DH - I think he was about to cry but is so sad, especially cause it's not his fault - literally there was nothing he could have done and we do everything right to try and have optimal sperm. Even the Dr said we are both so healthy so it just doesn't make sense.....

Such a good idea to take things 1 day at a time.... I'm so hesitant and scared about IVF with ICSI but at the same time know it's probably our only chance. I'm just terrified of doing it, spending $10k and it not working.... I know how crushed we would both be so it's such a difficult decision.

Time - how are you doing today? Did you test again or are you waiting for your blood test? I don't think I am going to test this cycle.... I'll just wait for the news from the clinic. Not expecting it to be positive so figure I may as well save myself some $ on the test!!!

AFM: Well I was up for about 3 hrs last night with the worst stomach cramps, diarrhea and feeling sick. I don't know if it's a bug or from something I ate but I feel like crap... This morning I am just so exhausted and tired and still not right so think it might be a stomach flu... Just what I need!! Going to be a quiet day for me today I think!

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Timetotry

I'm still kinda an emotional mess. 
Last night when I went to bed it was the worst, finally alone with my thoughts and couldn't distract myself anymore. 
I had some more spotting in the morning but nothing right now. My body did this my first clomid cycle too. 
Some mornings I get up and pee really quickly so I don't have time to think about testing. I didn't test again, I'll probably test Sunday. I only have one FRER left and I want to harshen the blow of the phone call when my bloodwork is negative. 

I can imagine how difficult low counts must be! This process is so frustrating and we are so helpless about some parts of it! 

Feel better soon whiteorchid! Can you stomach anything yet?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I know what you are going through Time cause that's exactly what happened to me last cycle- I would have a little spotting in the morning followed by nothing and the longer it went on the positive I started to get again! It is such a horrendous roller coaster.... Most likely if I haven't started spotting or bleeding by the time of my blood test I'll test as well as nothing worse than hearing over the phone if it didn't work. I'm still HOH for you Time :hugs:

Funnily enough I feel ok - still hungry and happy to eat etc, but still having diarreah (sorry - TMI!!) I am super tired and at times a little light headed but think that's from possibly being a little dehydrated so trying to drink plenty of fluids and just take it easy :( I could really do without this today!!


----------



## Timetotry

Whiteorchid- I can't remember, do you take metformin? 
I've never been so open with everyone I know about my diarrhea hahahha. Not even TMI to me anymore. 
That's great your still feeling fine, hopefully it passes soon!


----------



## Timetotry

16 dpiui, still bfn but no spotting. 
My bloodwork is in 2 days but I know I'm out. 
I think I need to take some time away to try to clear my mind, figure out how to recover.


----------



## DannaD

Hey ladies, I've been reading this thread and wondering if I could join? I'm not technically a LTTCer, but I don't ovulate at all and am already on fertility meds and can't relate much to the TTCer posts...

Just had my first IUI yesterday at noon, for some reason I've kind of convinced myself it was too late has I had what feels like gas cramp the evening before that could have been O pain?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I'm so sorry Time.... Sending you big hugs :hugs: It's just so emotionally and physically draining. I know how crap you feel, I felt the same when my first IUI failed. It is heart breaking so please be good to yourself :flower: :hugs: Take some time to think about things. I was half considering having a break but then in the end I figured I may as well just get back on the horse... It was the right decision for me but you have to decide what will work best for you. I had said that if this IUI doesn't work then I will definitely have a break but since we will most likely be going down the IVF with ICSI route I don't think I will be able to since I need to take the pill first.... Anyway look after yourself Time :hugs:

No I wasn't on Metformin - what's that for? I took Femara for 5 days and did 5 shots of Puregon (50 iu)... nothing after the IUI...

:hi: Danna, I'm sorry that you feel you were late for the IUI. I felt like that after my first IUI as I had really bad ovulation pain the night before. What you have to remember is you do have 12-24 hrs after ovulation so you should be ok. Were you using OPKs or being monitored by your clinic? I hope it all works out for you :hugs:


----------



## DannaD

Hi White Orchid! Thank you, I hope it works! 
I was being monitered and doing opks, it seems like I didn't surge on my own before the shot so I should be okay in theory, I'm just a big worrier. A first IUI is very intimidating haha


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I totally understand how you feel! Here's hoping for your first IUI to end with a BFP!


----------



## DannaD

Thank you :) when is your next IUI? Or are you in the tww?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I'm currently in the 2ww... 5 dpIUI but expecting nothing from this cycle as DH's post-wash count was horrendously low.... under 1 million. We were both so gutted especially cause I did injections as well this cycle and the timing all seemed perfect. It's so difficult and now we're just trying to decide what to do next which realistically would be IVF with ICSI....


----------



## waitingongod1

white-... I feel your pain... those worries creep in as you go through IVF too... Am I doing this all to my body and what if I don't get any mature eggs... or sperm count is low again and they can't work with it.. So hard... but I rather give it my all with no regrets, then if we don't have our own kids and I can say that I tried and did everything that I could! 

Danna- It is nice to meet you! Good luck on your IUI! 

Time- How are you doing?


----------



## DannaD

I'm sorry about the low count of your DH White. We have so much pressure from all sides through this process... For me the biggest challenge is making any eggs, I'm a poor responder so far : ( OH has good count but low motility, although the wash helps a lot so I think we'll try IUI at least 3-4 times before moving on te IVF. As the "last step" IVF sou ds pretty scary and stressful too, But I got to try everything and hubby is on board so I'm lucky.

Nice to meet you Waiting! I see you are moving on to IVF now? Best of luck to you! Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## DannaD

My temps are still not great today, I'm scarred the trigger didn't work and they don't do cd21 tests here : ( happened to anyone else?


----------



## waitingongod1

Did your Temps rise and stay up? Have a chart to show us? I like looking at people's charts...haha weird I know. ..but in my work I love looking at data guess that spills over to this area of my life too


----------



## DannaD

You can click my ticker to see my chart haha! Thanks for having a look : )
It's a weird chart, but maybe it's all the medication I took this cycle? :'/ or the fact that I'm going nuts with stress...


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hey everyone hope you are all well ... Not long till your IVF starts waiting woohooo :)
Had my 3rd and last IUI today yay 77 million post wash with 74% motility and his high white blood cells were gone yay so the antibiotics fixed whatever his issue was :) I'm happy with that. 
We've decided if this doesn't work we'll have a 2 month break and start ICSI woo I'm excited to start.
Hope everyone is doing good and staying strong ~ baby dust to all. 
Xx


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Danna - your chart looks fine to me... Sometimes my temp is slow to drop when AF is here so I generally don't even put it in for the first few days til I know it has steaded out to the lower temp. To me if you put that aside then it looks good so I wouldn't worry about it. 

Wanting - YAY! Well sending lots of :dust: your way! Here's hoping with that super post-wash count you will get your BFP and not even need to worry about IVF! I'm curious why you are doing ICSI rather than just IVF is DH's counts are so good? Anyway here's hoping you don't even need it!

AFM: Nothing to report.... 8dpIUI and feeling pretty low to be honest... I'm trying to just relax and forget about things but I have been so cranky the past week. 2 nights ago I had a dream we were going to the clinic to discuss ICSI and it was so stressful and horrible.... and that was just my dream! Anyway today I need to work out how to chill and relax and will deal with everything next week...


----------



## DannaD

Thanks for having a look White, that calmed me a bit :) 
I should stop temping this is driving me nuts.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Im so sorry you are feeling so low and cranky :( this whole process never seems to get easier does it :( remember you arent out till AF shows and we are always here to listen and chat... good luck next week white orchid xx I sincerely hope us all girls get our bfps soon!! 
As for me we are looking at ICSI because hubbys first SA he had only a 2% morphology .. our doc said because his count is so high this should counter act and he should have enough ok ones in there to get me pregnant BUT its not working ahhh :( so my doc said if we go down the ivf path then icsi would be best for us. It's all so disheartening getting our hopes up each month for it not to work isnt it...


----------



## waitingongod1

DannaD said:


> You can click my ticker to see my chart haha! Thanks for having a look : )
> It's a weird chart, but maybe it's all the medication I took this cycle? :'/ or the fact that I'm going nuts with stress...

I think your chart looks fine! As long as it stays up your good!


----------



## waitingongod1

wantingbubba7 said:


> Im so sorry you are feeling so low and cranky :( this whole process never seems to get easier does it :( remember you arent out till AF shows and we are always here to listen and chat... good luck next week white orchid xx I sincerely hope us all girls get our bfps soon!!
> As for me we are looking at ICSI because hubbys first SA he had only a 2% morphology .. our doc said because his count is so high this should counter act and he should have enough ok ones in there to get me pregnant BUT its not working ahhh :( so my doc said if we go down the ivf path then icsi would be best for us. It's all so disheartening getting our hopes up each month for it not to work isnt it...

well we will just pray this one works for ya then! If you go down ivf I think I would do icsi if I were you too. Might as well have the highest chance!


----------



## DannaD

What does icsi means? Is it the IVF that directly puts the sperm inside the egg?
I hope your IUI will work, but if doesn't, I find it comforting to know there's still other more agressive options. Will you be testing or waiting for AF?


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies, Sorry I haven't read through all of the recent posts. Just wanted to update you, as expected serum BFN. 
I have to take this month off and next cycle my meds will be halfed.
Has anyone else been instructed to take a month off between iui to let their ovaries recover??


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I'm so sorry Time :hugs:

I did 2 cycles back to back... When I spoke to the nurse (when she called to tell me my blood test was negative) I asked her if it made a difference or not if I took a month off and she said no.... I'm guessing it maybe depends on the meds you were on? All I had to do was go for a baseline scan on day 3 (either 2 or 3) to check everything was ok from the last cycle and we continued straight on. Maybe you could call them to ask the reason for the break? Just so you have a clearer understanding of their particular protocol.... Sending big hugs though. Are you allowed to try naturally at least?

Danna - yes ICSI if when you go through the procedure of IVF but they actually insert 1 sperm directly into the egg. It's what we'll be doing....

Wanting - that totally makes sense about ICSI - you definitely want the best chance possible!

Hi to everyone else.....


----------



## waitingongod1

Timetotry said:


> Hi ladies, Sorry I haven't read through all of the recent posts. Just wanted to update you, as expected serum BFN.
> I have to take this month off and next cycle my meds will be halfed.
> Has anyone else been instructed to take a month off between iui to let their ovaries recover??

I'm sorry :/ I was getting worried because I hadn't seen you post in a while. My doctor offered a break in between iuii#2 and when I was going to do iui#3. I said I didn't want one but when I went in for cd3 ultrasound I had a huge cyts. So my body needed a break anyways. And as much as I hate waiting I feel a ton better taking a break from meds. Just have been on birth Control 2 weeks to get cyst to go away


----------



## Timetotry

I think it's because of the injectable hormones. 
They said most women have cysts left over after a cycle and need those to go away before we can start again. 
I've heard of some people doing back to back, but you're right, it must be the meds. 
I think it's also to help lower the chances of OHSS.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Dannad, I will be waiting until AF this month I always test and am too sad now to keep seeing BFN's :( What about yourself - when will you test? Good luck to you :flower:
Timetotry, so sorry about your BFN :( 
Whiteorchid, will you be testing soon? Good luck?

Thanks everyone for your support.... currently 2dpiui and going out of mind haha


----------



## waitingongod1

Wanting! Really wanting this to work for you! Hope this 2ww goes fast!

Time - do you plan to take a break and do another iui?


----------



## DannaD

Waiting I'll be testing April 8th if AF doesn't come before. The only other cycle I O'd in recent memory had only a 9 days luteal phase with spotting on the 8th day so if I can go pass that that would already be a victory.... And if I don't next cycle I O I'll have progesterone supplements.


----------



## waitingongod1

Good progesterone would be a good add. I'm on them too. They aren't that bad!


----------



## Timetotry

waitingongod1 said:


> Wanting! Really wanting this to work for you! Hope this 2ww goes fast!
> 
> Time - do you plan to take a break and do another iui?


Yep we will take one month off and then do round 2. They are going to half my meds this time. They don't want so many follicles this time. 
Hopefully this month goes quickly and not one of my longer cycles. 

I'm going to start seeing a naturopath next week! I'm excited to start acupuncture and learn more about how to live with PCOS aside from metformin.

I did progesterone too. It really did help and held off my period until I stopped the meds. I was on 600mg per day (200 three times per day). They were messy and gross, and I did not enjoy them at all. But they served their purpose. My clinic says I would have to be on them until 11 weeks pregnant (when the placenta takes over progesterone production). Anyone else have to take them that long too? I know a few that only had to take it during the tww.


----------



## waitingongod1

Timetotry said:


> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> Wanting! Really wanting this to work for you! Hope this 2ww goes fast!
> 
> Time - do you plan to take a break and do another iui?
> 
> 
> Yep we will take one month off and then do round 2. They are going to half my meds this time. They don't want so many follicles this time.
> Hopefully this month goes quickly and not one of my longer cycles.
> 
> I'm going to start seeing a naturopath next week! I'm excited to start acupuncture and learn more about how to live with PCOS aside from metformin.
> 
> I did progesterone too. It really did help and held off my period until I stopped the meds. I was on 600mg per day (200 three times per day). They were messy and gross, and I did not enjoy them at all. But they served their purpose. My clinic says I would have to be on them until 11 weeks pregnant (when the placenta takes over progesterone production). Anyone else have to take them that long too? I know a few that only had to take it during the tww.Click to expand...

I am only on them 1 times a day during tww. If I get pregnant will take till 1st trimester is over but I think he just ups them to 2 times a day!


----------



## DannaD

Hey ladies, I was bad and tested and I see a line but I have no way of knowing if it's still the trigger. And I had a tiny bit of blood this morning... : (
Have any of you ever tested out the trigger? I'm 8dpiui


----------



## Timetotry

DannaD said:


> Hey ladies, I was bad and tested and I see a line but I have no way of knowing if it's still the trigger. And I had a tiny bit of blood this morning... : (
> Have any of you ever tested out the trigger? I'm 8dpiui

I tested mine out, it was around 9 or 10 days that it went negative.


----------



## DannaD

Past trigger or past ovulation?


----------



## Timetotry

DannaD said:


> Past trigger or past ovulation?

Past trigger I think. I didn't record it in my journal so I'm just trying to remember. 
I've read that there can be a lot of variation even between cycles.
Test again in 2 days and see if its darker or lighter! 
GL!


----------



## DannaD

Thanks for the info! Looks like it's out this morning 9dpo, so I'll trust a test later this week, not that I have much hope for a first IUI


----------



## waitingongod1

I've seen many girls get it first try! Don't give up hope (although I know the struggle all to we'll with having hope)


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

As suspected my blood test was negative. I had tried to prepare myself for it and knew it was coming but I am still gutted. We're waiting to get an appt to talk to the consultant over the phone to find out more about IVF with ICSI so in the meantime there is nothing I can do but wait....

I am so exhausted :cry: I hope you are all having a better day x


----------



## wantingbubba7

So sorry Whiteorchid , it never gets any easier does it :( hope you're ok xx
Good luck moving forward ~ im moving onto ICSI in a couple of months too.....
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## waitingongod1

Ugh thought today I was ready for ivf...but today's scan to see if I was ready showed a polyp that I know need surgery next week for...one thing after another...even down this road!


----------



## DannaD

I'm so sorry ladies :(
TTC is such a tough time emotionally, I'll be wishing you all a fast IVF journey *hugs*


----------



## wantingbubba7

Agh so sorry Waiting, the best way to look at this I guess is that you want your body in tip top shape ready for IVF and this is part of your process. I'm thinking of you, hope this works for you. 

DannaD how are you going? 

How are you holding up Whiteorchid?

As for me I am 10dpiui today and still haven't tested. Don't want to :( so sick of negative tests, think I'll just wait for AF this month. 
Then 2 months and onto IVF with ICSI ~ super excited for that. :happydance:


----------



## DannaD

Wanting, I'm scared of testing, terrified really : (
But since it's my first actual 2ww ever, I don't even know what I should expect my LP to be...


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Good luck ladies!! I understand the fear of testing - I barely test. I did with my first IUI and I was glad I did as I was late and getting to the point I was convinced I was preggers when I wasn't...

Waiting - I am so sorry for your set back... it's so frustrating as once you start you just want to get on with it... I hope you get it dealt with quickly so you can continue on your journey...

So it looks like I will be following you on the same path Waiting!! I start on the BCP tomorrow for 3 weeks to slow everything down then it's IVF with ICSI for us!!! I am excited and scared at the same time but determined to stay positive about it and belief this is it for us!!.... Eeek!!


----------



## Timetotry

So sorry for you negative Orchid. 
Good luck with your surgery Waiting. How long do you have to recover before you can try ivf? 

I posted this in assisted conception, maybe you ladies can help too... 
I'm confused about my body this month. 
I have to take a cycle off between iui because of probable cysts. 
I did femara and menopur last month. 
I'm not sure what to expect, it seems like my body might be starting the ovulation process (my cm is starting to change) but it's SUPER early for my normal cycles. 
When did you gals ovulate on cycles off? 

Also, can cysts cause estrogen to increase and make the body think it's time to ovulate?


----------



## DannaD

BFN today, not surprised but sad anyways, I wish you ladies better luck this cycle! : )


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

So sorry Danna - I was really hoping you were going to be our BFP this month as this thread really needed one. It might still be early but I know sometimes you just know.... Sending big hugs :hugs:


----------



## waitingongod1

Timetotry said:


> So sorry for you negative Orchid.
> Good luck with your surgery Waiting. How long do you have to recover before you can try ivf?
> 
> I posted this in assisted conception, maybe you ladies can help too...
> I'm confused about my body this month.
> I have to take a cycle off between iui because of probable cysts.
> I did femara and menopur last month.
> I'm not sure what to expect, it seems like my body might be starting the ovulation process (my cm is starting to change) but it's SUPER early for my normal cycles.
> When did you gals ovulate on cycles off?
> 
> Also, can cysts cause estrogen to increase and make the body think it's time to ovulate?

Recovery time..no idea! Pre op appointment Tuesday and surgery thursday. Hoping I can start ivf 2 weeks later with everything good and cleaned out!


----------



## Timetotry

I think i just got a positive opk. Wtf. It's only day 12 of my cycle. 
I have NEVER ovulated this early. 
I have no idea of this is true or something to do with cysts they said I probably have.


----------



## wantingbubba7

12dpo and BFN today :( got a faint line on a blue dye got so excited so bought frer and that was a Negative !!! 

Oh well IVF here I come in June :happydance:


----------



## Timetotry

Wanting- sorry about your bfn. Does you clinic do a serum bhcg? Maybe it's still a bit too early, fingers crossed!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Sorry Wanting but maybe Time is right and it's just too early... I assume you will have to go for a blood test to confirm? Still sending big hugs :hugs:

Time - I wish I could help you with your question about early ovulation but I didn't take a break off in between my IUIs. I'm sure it is possible though... are you allowed to try naturally? Did they not do an ultrascan to check for cysts etc? Wishing you luck.

Nothing to report here as I currently on day 4 of taking the pill so will have nothing to report for the next 3 weeks or so but am still reading along and cheering you all on! x


----------



## Timetotry

They didn't do an ultrasound to check for cysts. They said that the majority of women have them after doing injectables and they always take a month off between medicated cycles for the ovaries to recover. I had 3 mature follicles and 2 more that were 14mm plus multiple ones 10mm (more then 3 of those). So they said because of the smaller ones they want my body to recover this month. 

They didn't say that we couldn't try this month. The only thing I'm on now is metformin, so I don't see why we couldn't? One more chance to save some money! 

Does anyone know if you can ovulate if you have cysts?

Im just so baffled, and a but shocked. I have never ovulated this early! 
I did my first acupuncture last week, maybe acupuncture is magic! Hahaha


----------



## waitingongod1

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Sorry Wanting but maybe Time is right and it's just too early... I assume you will have to go for a blood test to confirm? Still sending big hugs :hugs:
> 
> Time - I wish I could help you with your question about early ovulation but I didn't take a break off in between my IUIs. I'm sure it is possible though... are you allowed to try naturally? Did they not do an ultrascan to check for cysts etc? Wishing you luck.
> 
> Nothing to report here as I currently on day 4 of taking the pill so will have nothing to report for the next 3 weeks or so but am still reading along and cheering you all on! x

Did your doctor say what you would be doing after 3 week birth control?! My doctor hasn't shared much with me and it is driving me nuts!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Yes thankfully he kind of laid it all out for me cause I wanted a heads up, especially as our clinic is so far away... 

So BCP for 3 weeks and then I should bleed. At that point I have to have a blood test done to check my hormone levels and to make sure the pill did what it was supposed to do. After that if everything is ok I start with the first set of meds which for me would be 2 injections a night for 5 nights... then I go for my first scan to see how I am responding to that. After that I'll be doing 3 injections a night for I think another 5 nights and start having scans either every 2 days or daily to watch the follicles closely. Again if all is good then the retrieval would take place and DH would give his sample... We're doing ICSI so again if all is good 5 days after that they would be put back inside of me....

Obviously it's different for everyone but that's what I was told. We have an orientation at the end of this month just before I finish the BCP and at that I also have to have a SHG and a Endometrial Biopsy/scratch.

If you are interested I have a journal that has everything in it (although I pretty much just shared it all with you!) - the link is at the bottom of my signature so feel free to follow along. I hope that gave you an idea though. 

Out of interest did you Dr mention anything about TSH levels?


----------



## Mommieh25

I am beyond livid right now! I posted in another thread, but I don't think they go in there now. Anyhow here goes.......


I have been seeing a re per my ob office. He immediately put me on clomid 100 mg which was upped to 150 for my other three cycles. My blood work shows that my egg quality was good. Husbands sa was good.

He never did a hsg. So after 4 cycles of clomid and timed intercourse I suggest a hsg. I had this done Friday. He says my tubes are blocked!!!!!!! WHAT???????!!!!!!!!!??????

So I've been taking all this Clomid going through all these side effects for nothing.

Not to mention the receptionist is so unprofessional. I mentioned this to him. He says many have complained about her, and he knows she can be rough. Itell him I am have a talk with her, and of course he says no. But my concern was if she is continually displaying this behavior why is she still here. 

I'm switching doctors. He will not keep "practicing" on me and wasting my insurance dollars.

I know this is long but I needed a release! I'm still so mad!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad:

I guess because not being able to conceive is hard enough. I don't want feel like the doctor helping me is a jerk and insensitive to my problem. I feel like crying.


----------



## Timetotry

You have every right to be mad. I would be too. 
My clinic makes you have the hsg before meds. 
Sorry you're going through this, and yes switch doctors. What a waste of your time and money. Ugh


----------



## Mommieh25

Timetotry said:


> You have every right to be mad. I would be too.
> My clinic makes you have the hsg before meds.
> Sorry you're going through this, and yes switch doctors. What a waste of your time and money. Ugh

Thanks. I'm waiting on a call now. My mom says that she believes they were just milking my insurance. I really want to report them.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thats horrible Mommieh , sorry you had to go through that. That is very unprofessional on his behalf. 
Ive just finished my last round of clomid and have also had bad side affects so I really feel for you :( 
Hope yu feel better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hey everyone, I've just come off three months of clomid and this last month ive come up with spots/rash everywhere. Have any of you heard this before? I mentioned it to my Dr and she didnt seem to worried ... but its not clearing if anything its worse :(


----------



## Timetotry

I'm so confused. 
My normal cycles are usually mid 30s for length. With late ovulation and shorter luteal phase. 
This month I ovulated day 13 (whoa!) and started spotting 10 dpo (spotting isn't abnormal for me) then it got a bit heavier yesterday so I took that as day 1 and called my clinic. I'm set for day 3 ultrasound, bloodwork and meds tomorrow if everything looks good. The only problem is that my bleeding has almost stopped. It's very light now. Usually day 2 is my horrible day. 
Is it possible to have a very light period because the cycle was so short (24 days)? 
I'm worried about starting meds at the wrong time!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I think the best thing to do is call the clinic and speak to them about it.... I understand your worries so they would be the best people to talk to about it. Good luck x


----------



## Timetotry

I would call them, but the monitoring appts are done before clinic hours so there's no one to talk to until after when I'm supposed to be there!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Oh that sucks!!! Hmmm I guess in that case go to the appt and explain things to them and see what they say... Someone has to be able to help you!


----------



## Timetotry

So I took a test last night on a 4 hr hold, negative as expected. 
I was going to test with FMU today but metformin stomach made me forget.
Looks like AF has picked up (just in time for the internal ultrasound ugh) so I didn't mention my wonky start to the clinic. Guess my body was just being strange!


----------



## wantingbubba7

This thread has kinda gone quiet, how is everyone doing with their IUI's? I think a few of us have moved to IVF now and have changed threads. 

AFM ~ I met with a new Fertility Clinic yesterday which I love way better then my old one :) we now have an appt on the 28th of May to start IVF with ICSI next cycle (June) if my ultrasound behaves and looks ok. We were going to put it off for a little while longer to lose weight etc but now I've had a 1 month break I'm ready to go to the next step. I'm too excited. 

Hope you are all well :) :flower: :flower:


----------



## Timetotry

I'm 6 dpiui #2. I'm so ancy, I just wanna know!! 
I had one mature follie this time (1.8cm) and a few tiny ones, so my doctors were very happy that I responded less. They like to see 1 or 2 mature follicles, not more. 
Why isn't it 14 days yet? Or 18 days for my blood work? 

Glad you like your new clinic! It's so important to feel comfortable with the team helping you. That's so exciting, may 28th is soon! Did you have to do a birth control cycle?


----------



## wantingbubba7

The tww is a killer.. only a few more days till you are able to test. Will you? Thats great you had a decent size follicle to work with this time :) good luck, still come back here to keep me updated :)

So close... im soooo excited. So far the verdict is no to birth control as last doctor didnt want me too but depends on this new doctor and what he thinks at my appt. Fingers crossed they dont and I can get started.


----------



## Timetotry

Hopefully you get to start right away! Come on healthy ovaries and no cysts!!


----------



## waitingongod1

I'm also on to ivf. On birth control now. Starting injections June 10! Seems like I got the call in march to get ivf started with egg sharing and so many things have came up that they needed to fix to get my body ready hoping the wait will be worth it and I've got a nice comfy environment for a baby!

Time- I am hoping this iui works for you!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Timetotry, not long till testing :D when will you hold off till? 
Good luck!!!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Waitingongod, that is what I'm thinking may happen after my appt this month on the 28th. I will most likely have a scan done which I have a feeling he made find a cyst. I have some aching on my right side :/ did you get any pain with yours?


----------



## waitingongod1

wantingbubba7 said:


> Waitingongod, that is what I'm thinking may happen after my appt this month on the 28th. I will most likely have a scan done which I have a feeling he made find a cyst. I have some aching on my right side :/ did you get any pain with yours?

Nope no pain. Had a cyst. 2 weeks on meds went away. Then have a uterus ultrasound (not very pleasant ) found polyp...had to have surgery to remove it..just cleared my first ultrasound. Have to clear one on the 9th to start injections on the 10th!


----------



## Timetotry

wantingbubba7 said:


> Timetotry, not long till testing :D when will you hold off till?
> Good luck!!!!

I gave in yesterday and today 10 and 11dpiui. Both bfn. Feeling anxious and discouraged. I'm also feeling sick of all of this.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hopefully everything is good to go on the 9th Waiting :D how exciting for you :) cant wait for it to be my turn to start ... 

Timetotry, 10and11dpiui can be too early. Hopefully thats the reason. I completely understand the sick of everything, it can be so disheartening sometimes. You just have to keep remembering why you are doing all this, you will get your miracle one day :hugs:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Timetotry, do you mind if I ask why you are currently doing IUI's ?


----------



## Timetotry

I have PCOS. I started metformin in Aug 2014, bloodwork confirmed I was ovulating. No conception. But my cycles were still irregular with late ovulation and shorter luteal phase. 
So we tried 3 rounds of 50mg clomid. Doctor wanted to try to get me to produce 2 follicles and increase our odds. I was ovulating, but still not conceiving. 
So now we are doing 3 rounds of iui on femara and menopur, with prometrium. Our clinic will let us do more then 3 if we want, but after 3 they council us about our options (ivf). 
Hubby's counts are all excellent. So that's good. 

I'm anxious about possibly having to do IVF. We would have to pay out of pocket for it and it's $8000-12000 here.


----------



## wantingbubba7

I also did the 3 rounds of clomid, I did not handle this very well I thought I'd get pregnant first month so when I didn't was such a let down even more so then my first IUI not working. We even got a faint line on a test (which must of been an evap because AF arrived on time) .
Is this your second IUI? Fingers crossed for you. Hopefully you dont need IVF. Did you retest today?

Me personally was petrified of the thought of IVF as well when we first saw our Fertility Specialist.. I think each IUI etc made me stronger and more accepting of IVF so now I am super excited to get the ball rolling and get started. 

The money side of things is also very confronting. We've managed to save enough to do 1-2ish rounds of ICSI (need a little more for second). We are quite lucky in Australia, I will pay about 7k upfront and get back about 2.5k from our healthy care system. When you pay do you get any money back that you know of?
Will you be able to borrow money off family or anything? That is what we were going to do but we managed to get ours together. If they fail then we will ask family. 

The way I see it is that all the Clomid / IUI's cycles etc ... none of these were a waste of time they are a stepping stone to feeling comfortable and ready for IVF. As hard as it is sometimes try and be positive. I know sometimes it is so so hard but that is why I come here to chat and vent and it always helps me to walk away feeling so much better. :hugs:

Baby Dust xx:dust:


----------



## Timetotry

I thought the first round of clomid would be the answer. It was absolutely horrible when it wasn't. Every time we start something else I'm convince it will be the solution. I thought clomid would give me better ovulation, then I thought starting iui and being on progesterone would be the solution for my irregular luteal phases. 
I thought iui would be the answer. Yes, this is the second round. I had my dates off, and those other tests were 9 dpiui and 10 dpiui. Today is 12 dpiui and I tested negative again. I've been super gassy (sorry tmi), bloated and had a bit or heartburn yesterday but I think it's nothing. 
I'm so sick of my life being put on hold. I'm in a constant state of limbo. I can't even plan a vacation. This doesn't feel like my life, I'm not enjoying my life at the moment. I want MY life back. 

That's great that you'll get some money back. Our government doesn't cover a cent; ivf is only covered for women who have both tubes blocked. We simply can't afford it. I don't want to owe a family. Member money, and wouldn't feel comfortable asking. I already have school debt that I'm paying off, so I don't know if we could get anymore on a line of credit. Sigh. 
I just don't effing get it. I'm ovulating, hubby's counts are excellent. What is the reason NOTHING is working?! Wtf.


----------



## Timetotry

Sigh, now I'm spotting. 
This is what happened with my last iui. I had about 5 days of spotting before my clinic allowed me to stop my progesterone and my period started immediately.


----------



## DannaD

Hey ladies! You've been a big help to me during IUI#1, so I wanted to say that #2 worked.
I'm wishing you all the luck in the world, you are all so deserving


----------



## wantingbubba7

I'm sorry everything is getting hard for you... the whole journey sucks sometimes :( I have days where I hide and then I have to pick myself up and get out again . Try remember who you were before you started trying for a baby. This is what I've had to do as of late as I've become a miserable who doesn't want to go and see friends anymore. 

That is so sad you dont get any money back. Infertility isn't a choice.... its so not fair. I completely understand the money thing with family, my mum was ready to give me money to get started right there and then when we told her... I felt bad so we got the money together ourselves but if it takes more then a few goes then we will have too. 

Thats the same as me too - I'm ovulating and hubby has a very high count (low morph though) it gets so very frustrating when most people can get pregnant so quickly!!! 

I'm sorry you've started spotting, it never gets any easier.... you should hire some good scary movies and get some chocolate :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Congratulations DannaD !!!! That is great news :D


----------



## Timetotry

So my bloodwork came back negative, so I stopped my progesterone and am just waiting for AF to arrive. I scheduled an appointment with my RE to talk before we do a 3rd iui. I'm concerned about my lining being too thin. 
I'm starting to get a bit freaked out about the idea of having to do ivf (we have the choice to do more iui if we want but the clinic recommends 3). I NEVER thought I would need ivf and I'm so confused about why this isn't working yet. 
I'm pretty down right now. And kinda shocked and in disbelief that this is the point that we are at. We can't afford ivf if we need to go that route. 
I'm going to have a hot bath, because, you know, I can. No iui this month, have to take a month off between cycles. Sigh


----------



## hopingdream15

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread. I'm sorry for the essay :winkwink:

Next cycle we will be moving onto IUI#1. My back story is:

I came of my BCP in 2010, since that time my cycles are always irregular. I was sent for ultrasound in 2011 but it came back fine so my doctor said just wait it out the periods might regulate themselves. For the next 2 years I ignored my extremely long cycles and just went about living life. 

We went traveling Asia for 3 months in February 2013 and we decided that we wanted to start a family so we started TTC March 2013.

Also in November 2013 I found out I had PCOS (bloodwork, symptoms and ultrasound).

In April 2014 I was put on metformin 1000mg per day. 

We attended our first RE appointment in October 2014, we did the usual bloodwork, HSG came back perfect, DH did a SA (33mil count, 36%motility & morph was good). As he had low motility he was advised to take certain type of multi vitamin but ultimately it would be ok. The RE bumped me up to 1500mg of metformin.

In January 2015 I done 2.5mg of Femara - no response with follicles & lining got to 6mm
In April 2015 they found a cyst
In May 2015 I done 5mg of Femara - no response with follicles & lining got to 6.5mm :cry:

This past Tuesday it was decided our next step will be IUI with injectables (gonal f 50u).

So thats it ladies, I really hope AF arrives soon (CD19 today), my last 2 cycles were 32 & 35 days so fx I'm not waiting around forever, although with my first Femara cycle (that didn't work) it last 60days.


----------



## hopingdream15

Timetotry said:


> So my bloodwork came back negative, so I stopped my progesterone and am just waiting for AF to arrive. I scheduled an appointment with my RE to talk before we do a 3rd iui. I'm concerned about my lining being too thin.
> I'm starting to get a bit freaked out about the idea of having to do ivf (we have the choice to do more iui if we want but the clinic recommends 3). I NEVER thought I would need ivf and I'm so confused about why this isn't working yet.
> I'm pretty down right now. And kinda shocked and in disbelief that this is the point that we are at. We can't afford ivf if we need to go that route.
> I'm going to have a hot bath, because, you know, I can. No iui this month, have to take a month off between cycles. Sigh

What medication did you do for IUI#2? Sorry about the BFN.


----------



## Timetotry

I did 5mg femara days 3 to 7, and 37.5 iu menopur from days 6 to 11. Ovidrel trigger, and prometrium (600mg/day).


----------



## hopingdream15

Timetotry said:


> I did 5mg femara days 3 to 7, and 37.5 iu menopur from days 6 to 11. Ovidrel trigger, and prometrium (600mg/day).

Are you still on that cycle or have you moved on? My IUI#1 I will be doing Gonal F 50iu but not sure for how long just yet.


----------



## Timetotry

That was cycle 2, which is done now. I'm currently cd4 in my month off between iui cycles. 
Gonna take the month to try to lose the extra 10lbs I've gained while ttc.


----------



## hopingdream15

Timetotry said:


> That was cycle 2, which is done now. I'm currently cd4 in my month off between iui cycles.
> Gonna take the month to try to lose the extra 10lbs I've gained while ttc.

Oh apologizes, you did mention that previously. 

I hear you about the weight loose, I find it extremely difficult to lose weight (i really need to), the PCOS doesn't help either!!

Best of luck with the weight loss


----------

